# Finally! A product I can recommend



## flossy

Note: This post was updated on 2/18/2018.

Hi everybody!

I have had chronic constipation for over five years now, give or take. I am also a frequent poster here. Those of you who know me from this board know I've tried just about everything to help remedy the situation (see my list on bottom of this post). I've been waiting a loooooooooooooooooong time to be able to recommend a product to everyone. Well, I found something I like now (and no, unfortunately I don't get paid for this, nor any perks for the recommendation): Dr. Schultze's Intestinal Formula # 1.










You can find it right here:

https://www.herbdoc.com/intestinal-formula-1-90caps.html

Also there is an Intestinal Formula # 1 maximum strength, which I use from time to time too:

https://www.herbdoc.com/intestinal-formula-1-max.html

His website:

https://www.herbdoc.com/

I've been using I.F. # 1 almost 3 years now, every day, and I gotta say usually it's pretty easy to go now. I still cannot evacuate fully like I did in the good old days before IBS-C (that drives me crazy), but these 100% all herbal pills work well. Simply put, it softens up my BM's and I like that!

You say, "Can't I just buy a stool softener and try that?"

Sure you can. I used them on & off for many months, but even though it was a bit easier to go it seemed like I couldn't stop going&#8230;.. and in SLOW MOTION. I don't like that.

Are these pills I'm recommending miracle pills? No. But I would give them a very good rating, BETTER THAN ANYTHING ELSE I'VE TRIED, and I've tried just about everything.

Hmmmm&#8230;. What else do you need to know here?

I waited a long time to try these pills as I think Dr. Schultze's products are a bit pricey, but worth it.

BTW, Dr. Schultze is a real doctor and he certainly seems to me that he knows what he is talking about, especially concerning constipation. He's been in business for years & years.

If you wanna read more about his views on chronic constipation, you can read his book here, free of charge (RECOMMENDED):

http://issuu.com/americanbotanicalpharmacy/docs/bowel_book_2009_single_for_web

A few random notes:

The Intestinal Formula # 1 took several days to kick in and my intestines felt really weird the first week or two, but after a while things started settling down inside.

You can always take Beano or simethicone/anti-gas pills to help with any gas you might have. This is all discussed in his book and to be expected.

Dr. Schultze recommends starting with one pill per day. Currently I'm taking two or three regular strength pills every day, *during* my main meal of the day (NOT afterwards).

Thank heavens, I finally found something that works well. (Hey-now!)

_____________________________________

Quick read:

*"Is chronic use of stimulant laxatives harmful to the colon?" *

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12702977

____________________________________

*"The Great List of Remedies that I have personally tried"*

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/152106-the-great-list-of-remedies/page-7

I wanted to put all the stuff I've tried for my IBS-C that I can remember.

Here we go:

Different kinds of *magnesium* - magnesium doesn't work for me but does for most. Recommended.

*Stool softeners* - work

*Aloe gels* - didn't work for my chronic constipation (CC) but definitely soothes the intestines. Recommend for that (I still take two gels a day).

*Peppermint pills* - didn't work for my CC but might have given me fresh breath (or at least fresh burps







).

*Probiotics* - tried several different brands and types. I do* **NOT*** recommend probiotics for people with CC. Most of the time they will make the condition worse, but not always.

*Senna* - works

*Franklin Formulas* - these were tried by bunch of us on this board. For both IBS-C & D. They barely did anything by themselves. I don't think they are available anymore.

*Olive oil* - tried drinking this a few times a day, every day. Didn't help.

*Soluble and insoluble fiber* - tried both kinds several times, they both make about 80% of us on this side of the board (CC) - including myself - even more constipated. If extra fiber clears up your CC? Congratulations, you are off the hook. If not? Fiber is a menace.

*Apple cider vinegar* - I heard if one takes a couple of teaspoons of this, mixed with water, once a day, it will help with one's CC. Well, it worked a little bit, but not enough by itself for me. ACV has a LOT of other uses. Google if interested. P.S. I still drink it in the mornings.

*Colloidal silver* - tried a tablespoon a day, didn't work for my CC. I still take it though, it's a good source of energy, etc.

*Erythromycin* - You need a prescription for this. It did help with my CC. Recommended somewhat.

*Water*, and lots of it. Didn't do a thing except make me have to urinate more. And speaking of urine...

*Urine therapy* - Drinking my own urine for about a week didn't help with my CC. Yes, I will try anything. And speaking of anything...

*Fecal transplants (aka FMT's)* - I tried two of these myself, both rectally and with pills. Neither helped at all, but I did them incorrectly. However FMT's do show some promise of a real cure, especially for those with IBS-D... but I don't have that. The IBS-C FMT cure rate (30%) is not nearly as high as the IBS-D cure rate (80%), but I'm thinking that both these figures may be inflated?

*Miralax *- I took this on and off for months at a time. It's definitely better than nothing, I'd rate it about a C+ as far as its effectiveness. Very popular/somewhat recommended.

*Prune juice *- Just a small cup of this will give me diarrhea. It works for most people who suffer from CC, but not everyone. Recommended.

*Chicken soup, garlic & onion style *- I have a bowl of my chicken soup pretty much every day, it definitely helps with my BM's. Recommended. The ingredients and directions are here, if interested: http://www.ibsgroup....the-tummy-area/

*Alcohol *- Several people have posted after a night of a few drinks? No CC the following morning. Even though I've been clean & sober over 21 years now? Hell yes I'd drink a beer or two a night to get rid of this. So I had one beer. Result? More constipation the next day (sighs). Definitely worth a try though.

*Dr. Schulze's Intestinal Formula # 1 *- I've been on this for almost 3 years now, it's my fav. All natural, herbal, made by a real doctor. And I can and do eat anything I want on it. *Recommended.*

*Enemas *- Definitely worth trying, recommended. They make me have to urinate like crazy afterwards so I really don't like giving myself them, but they definitely help.

*Vegetarianism *- I've read quite a few success stories here with going vegetarian. It's definitely worth a try.

*Prayer* - I had to add this to the list. I don't know anyone who has been cured of CC through prayer, including myself. I feel weird saying this as I am a Born Again Christian, but it is the truth. And yes, I still pray all the time to be cured and it's still a no go - at least so far. Still? Worth trying.

*Fasting* - I did my first 7 day fast a couple of weeks ago. Just water. It temporarily cured me of my IBS-C, but then it slowly came back. It was a great experience and I still have health benefits from doing it. I will do another one sometime in the future when I have the time. Definitely recommended. If interested: 'The Fasting Cure' by Upton Sinclair. This book is 107 years old. Free to read on PDF right here: http://apache2.pum.e...sting/upton.pdf

I think both FMT's and fasting have the best chances of us actually being cured. Intestinal Formula # 1 is best at treating the condition successfully. My two cents.

Good luck everybody!


----------



## annie7

glad it's helping you, Flossy!









in case anyone is wondering, here's an ingredients list:

http://www.totaldiscountvitamins.com/product/4473/dr_schulze


----------



## Rosie Marie

Hi Flossy,

I just read some of the book and it sounds like something I'm interested in trying. I have been trying to eat a more natural diet and this seems to make sense.

Could you tell me if this can be used long term? I'm still confused on how long you can take it and I feel like I need a life time solution if you know what I mean.

Thank you for sharing this!

Marie


----------



## flossy

Rosie Marie said:


> Hi Flossy,
> 
> I just read some of the book and it sounds like something I'm interested in trying. I have been trying to eat a more natural diet and this seems to make sense.
> 
> Could you tell me if this can be used long term? I'm still confused on how long you can take it and I feel like I need a life time solution if you know what I mean.
> 
> Thank you for sharing this!
> 
> Marie


Yes Marie, in his book he says it can safely be taken long-term.

This is discussed on pages 96, 97 & 98 of his book: "Can I take Intestinal Formula # 1 indefinitely?"

Link:

http://issuu.com/americanbotanicalpharmacy/docs/bowel_book_2009_single_for_web


----------



## mikan92

Hi!

Just wondering if you have tried the formula 2 yet, someone online mentioned that it works better for the colon?


----------



## ibsgirl40

Well I ordered it - I'll give it a shot. I'm with you on the tons of money dumped (no pun intended) on this disorder. Senna usually doesn't do much for me but I'm hoping the other stuff does - although I have a real problem with gas as it is so we will see. Anyway thanks for posting it.


----------



## flossy

mikan92 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just wondering if you have tried the formula 2 yet, someone online mentioned that it works better for the colon?


No, I still have a bunch of Intestinal Formula Number 1, and it's working pretty well, so the # 2 tryout might be a few weeks away.


----------



## flossy

ibsgirl40 said:


> Well I ordered it - I'll give it a shot. I'm with you on the tons of money dumped (no pun intended) on this disorder. Senna usually doesn't do much for me but I'm hoping the other stuff does - although I have a real problem with gas as it is so we will see. Anyway thanks for posting it.


You're welcome. Keep us posted!


----------



## sariroko

Yep I am also taking some herbal supplement that is mainly dried herbs and it seems to help!


----------



## Rosie Marie

Thank you Flossy, it's so hard for me to find something that I can take long term that actually works! I'm going to order this and I'm feeling hopeful for the first time in a long time about a product; even if it doesn't work it's worth a shot.


----------



## flossy

Rosie Marie said:


> Thank you Flossy, it's so hard for me to find something that I can take long term that actually works! I'm going to order this and I'm feeling hopeful for the first time in a long time about a product; even if it doesn't work it's worth a shot.


I think you'll like it. Just give your body some time to adjust to it. It took mine a few weeks, as it felt weird at first. "My intestines are working again!"


----------



## ibsgirl40

Ok so question for you Flossy. I started this yesterday. I took 4 pills with dinner( I ate a lot because I had read about the reflux and burning this product could cause and since I have barretts I figured that would pretty much be guaranteed for me.) and with 2 dulcolax since I have been taking them for so long and I knew the pills alone would do nothing. Well not a ton happened. However I did have a side effect which I'm wondering if you experienced. Like I read on some Amazon reviews, soon after taking the capsules I had EXTREME burning in my stomach and esophagus. So I actually took several Tums since I knew it was the hot pepper in the capsules. If helped, but didn't completely go away. I wanted to try taking 5 today but have a feeling that this burning is just going to get worse and worse.

Did you experience this? And if so is there a way to counteract it?

Thanks!!


----------



## flossy

No, I didn't experience that at all. Maybe it's best to just start with less pills so your system can get used to it little by little?


----------



## Rosie Marie

Hey ibsgirl40 and Flossy,

I started the pills too last Friday! I accidentally ordered maximum strength though. I alternated between taking one and two pills but mostly one pill a day.

Like you ibsgirl40 I've been taking a lot of Dulcolax. I'm also on Linzess and Lactulose (which I've been doing for almost three months with no results). I continued my Linzess/Lactulose routine this last week but didn't take any Dulcolax. I finally got the urge to go a little; it wasn't much but I'm just happy to have some results! I know the pills are what caused me to get some "action".

I didn't experience any burning from the maximum strength one but I believe you're right about the pepper. I took my pills with food so maybe that helped. I did contact their customer service to see if I could open the pills and put them in something I ate but they didn't suggest I do that because they said it would burn my throat.


----------



## flossy

Keep us posted, Rosie Marie!

I have some maximum strength but haven't tried them as of yet.


----------



## Rosie Marie

I definitely will Flossy thank you! I think I'm going to order the regular strength one this weekend so I can save the maximum for bad weeks.


----------



## flossy

ibsgirl40 said:


> Ok so question for you Flossy. I started this yesterday. I took 4 pills with dinner( I ate a lot because I had read about the reflux and burning this product could cause and since I have barretts I figured that would pretty much be guaranteed for me.) and with 2 dulcolax since I have been taking them for so long and I knew the pills alone would do nothing. Well not a ton happened. However I did have a side effect which I'm wondering if you experienced. Like I read on some Amazon reviews, soon after taking the capsules I had EXTREME burning in my stomach and esophagus. So I actually took several Tums since I knew it was the hot pepper in the capsules. If helped, but didn't completely go away. I wanted to try taking 5 today but have a feeling that this burning is just going to get worse and worse.
> 
> Did you experience this? And if so is there a way to counteract it?
> 
> Thanks!!


Just to say the same sort thing again, I really think taking 4 pills of anything right off the bat is really excessive....'The kamikaze approach.' This isn't something you're gonna get instant results with anyhow, but that's obviously what you want. It takes time.


----------



## flossy

Another good thing about Intestinal Formula # 1 is I don't have nearly as much fecal matter in me then when I didn't take it. I actually lost two or three pounds, and I'm already pretty skinny. It's nice not to feel so full of ick all the time.

But the best thing about it is it softens up your fecal matter. No more feeling like there are rocks/boulders/cement inside of me.

...You know what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## ibsgirl40

Ok I think I was misunderstanding this. Is this a product that should work by the next day or something that builds in your system over time? In that case would I maybe be better off sticking to my routine that "works" and add one tablet per day with the hopes of increasing the Dr. Schulzes over time and decreasing the dulcoax??

Does that make sense?

Thanks.


----------



## flossy

Yes, ibsgirl40. (I also replied to your previous post twice, somewhere up ^there,^ just in case you didn't see it.)

Good luck!


----------



## ibsgirl40

Hi there. I was wondering how long you took this before it started working? I've gotten myself up to 3 a night but haven't agent noticed a difference and still have to take my other laxatives. How would you recommend I proceed from here?


----------



## acureisoutthere

Hi,

Have you ever heard of the Human Microbiome ? We are 10% human and 90% bacteria. That's right, bacteria cells outnumber human cells by 10 to 1. Please start learning about the Human Microbiome on Google and Youtube.

The bacteria in your intestinal tract are in an unnatural state. The bad bacteria are crowding out the good, helpful bacteria and causing your problems. You can fix this. See new topic, "I recently fixed my IBS-D". I explain more there.

It worked.


----------



## flossy

ibsgirl40 said:


> Hi there. I was wondering how long you took this before it started working? I've gotten myself up to 3 a night but haven't agent noticed a difference and still have to take my other laxatives. How would you recommend I proceed from here?


I honestly don't remember how long it took to start working, perhaps a few days. Not long.

Below is a screen capture from his book (http://issuu.com/americanbotanicalpharmacy/docs/bowel_book_2009_single_for_web) that answers your other question (page 88/89):

http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/flossy666/media/Capture%201_zpsqobwnvwi.jpg.html

P.S. Have you ever had a colonoscopy or no?


----------



## flossy

acureisoutthere said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you ever heard of the Human Microbiome ? We are 10% human and 90% bacteria. That's right, bacteria cells outnumber human cells by 10 to 1. Please start learning about the Human Microbiome on Google and Youtube.
> 
> The bacteria in your intestinal tract are in an unnatural state. The bad bacteria are crowding out the good, helpful bacteria and causing your problems. You can fix this. See new topic, "I recently fixed my IBS-D". I explain more there.
> 
> It worked.


Hi -

Good to hear you cured yourself! You should include a link to your story.

I tried two fecal transplants (http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/227418-fecal-transplant-for-ibs-c/) and neither worked. I'm thinking they only work for IBS-D, not IBS-C...


----------



## ibsgirl40

Thanks Flossy. Yeah I did read his book a couple of times. I guess I'll just keep upping it and hope something good happens! Yes I've been scoped (both ends lol!) twice in the past 5 years despite the fact that I was under 40. My colon of course is perfectly normal except for the fact that it is black due to the amount of senna I have taken. Dr. says no big deal about that. Ironically the only thing wrong with me is the fact that I have Barretts, which she told me was a couch potato disease. I am very active and fit.....figures huh! It's funny because whenever I get testing done, the thing I thought was wrong with me never is....but I always have something random wrong!!


----------



## acureisoutthere

Hi Flossy,

Sorry don't know how to do the link thing yet. Help ? Did you find the new topic ?

I am sorry to hear that your two attempts did not work. I spent over a year researching IBS, FMT, and the Human Microbiome.

I noticed during my research that Dr. Brandt only achieved a 50% success rate with FMT for IBS. Since they are achieving 80 to 90 % success rates with FMT for Clostridium Difficile, I started to ask myself why, what is going wrong. I finally concluded it was their procedure.

So, I changed the procedure. I did not use the blender method to homogenize the sample. This is a very damaging practice to the helpful bacteria we are trying to transplant. Instead I homogenized the sample in the zip lock bag using sterile saline, and of course sterile surgical gloves too. I also kept the sample from being exposed to air as much as possible. Some bacteria of the intestine die when exposed to air.

I was handed the sample from my donor, fresh, warm, and in a zip lock bag with the air squeezed out. I then kept the sample at body temperature (more zip lock bag), and dark until I could do the procedure. The important thing is to keep the sample in as natural a state as possible, no spinning blades, air, etc. The doctors are doing it wrong, so to speak. We want to preserve the sample, not kill everything with a spinning blade, or air.

I also took an antibiotic targeting the intestines for a week prior to my procedure (to knock down the bad bacteria). I then did a clean out with Mirilax (just like for a colonscopy) for two days. I then did the procedure. I was empty for 24 hours before I did my transplant, but it was worth it.

It worked Flossy. It is indescribable.

I can now eat everything that used to cause me problems. I have not had one episode of problem with my movements.

I did question my dairy for a while, as things didn't seem altogether normal when I tried dairy for a while. But, just this weekend I have tested again and NO problems. Dairy is back. It's great.


----------



## acureisoutthere

Flossy, here's the link, if it works.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/243081-i-recently-fixed-my-ibs-d-its-gone/


----------



## flossy

Yes, I found the link before I posted my message to you. I guess I shoulda said you should post the link so others that may be interested don't have to hunt for it.

I still don't think FMT works for those of us with IBS-C. That is awesome it worked for your 'D' though! Cheers.


----------



## acureisoutthere

Hi Flossy,

I'm really sorry to hear that your two attempts did not work. That must be pretty frustrating. Really frustrating, I can only imagine !

I know when I did mine, at first I did not think it took either. But, as time went by I slowly tried foods that caused me so many problems, and one by one they have all came out OK. For a while I thought milk was not back, as when I tried it I didn't have a completely normal movement (not a bad flare, but not normal either). But, now I am convinced it is back. Everything is 100%. It worked, it really did.

If you don't mind, could you tell me a little about the procedure you followed ? The reason I came back to this site was to try to offer help. I know how frustrating it was for me. I wanted to fix it so very badly. I even ate dirt (tiny little bits) I really mean it when I say I wanted to fix it. And so I'm just trying to offer help. I feel so much better, and I really wish everyone here could have this relief also.

So if I can help you, I will try.

Joe


----------



## flossy

Joe, you had IBS-D, correct? We here in this particular part of the message board all have IBS-C. Obviously, a big difference. You might be posting in the wrong forum?

I don't know anyone who has cured themselves of IBS-C with a fecal transplant. As far as I know, I am the only one who has tried here (twice).

The first procedure I followed was on this thread, about 6 posts down (The Freeman, Posted 13 August 2013 - 09:17 PM):

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/165423-fecal-bacteriotherapy-for-ibs-d-success/

The second 'procedure' was my own:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/227418-fecal-transplant-for-ibs-c/


----------



## flossy

Rosie Marie said:


> Hey ibsgirl40 and Flossy,
> 
> I started the pills too last Friday! I accidentally ordered maximum strength though. I alternated between taking one and two pills but mostly one pill a day.
> 
> Like you ibsgirl40 I've been taking a lot of Dulcolax. I'm also on Linzess and Lactulose (which I've been doing for almost three months with no results). I continued my Linzess/Lactulose routine this last week but didn't take any Dulcolax. I finally got the urge to go a little; it wasn't much but I'm just happy to have some results! I know the pills are what caused me to get some "action".
> 
> I didn't experience any burning from the maximum strength one but I believe you're right about the pepper. I took my pills with food so maybe that helped. I did contact their customer service to see if I could open the pills and put them in something I ate but they didn't suggest I do that because they said it would burn my throat.


I tried the Intestinal Formula # 1 'Maximum Strength' pills the last couple of days, just to try them out. I don't like them. I took 2 pills the first day and had a bit of constipation the next day. I then took two pills plus a regular strength pill yesterday and haven't gone yet today. Now I'm past my poop time!

I'm off all week (no work) because I start a new job next week. I've been resting up and perhaps doing nothing has slowed down my system? ...I don't know... But homie don't think so! lol

It's almost 7 am as I write this. I just took 4 (my regular dose) of my regular strength Intestinal Formula # 1 and will drink a cup of coffee. I usually take them at dinnertime but I feel full and bloated since I haven't gone boo-boo yet today. There is no urgency with the maximum strength.... Maybe I need to take 4 of them?

If you're out there Rosie Marie, have you had any luck with the maximum strength pills or no?

w/b


----------



## flossy

Just checkin' in....... and just wanted to say the last couple of weeks I have been having "nice" BM's, with little to no constipation. I still usually have to go again, about an hour or two later. I think once these herbs really get a chance to work, they work pretty well. I've been taking them daily now, for several months.

...And Thank goodness! Before Intestinal Formula # 1? It was like trying to pass rocks, on a daily bases. I don't have that "I wish I was dead because I don't want to deal with this" feeling anymore.


----------



## acureisoutthere

Hi Flossy,

Back again.

Just wanted to give a very important update : A while back, I wrote to several doctors that are doing FMTs, telling them about my protocol, in the hopes of furthering an understanding of what works and what doesn't.

Much to my surprise, I received a letter from Dr. Thomas Borody. He stated that, he was "overwhelmed at how well I have figured out what has to be done" and "for a second I thought you copied our approach".

He further states that "no matter what he tries for IBS, he only get's a 70% success rate with one infusion, so he does several. ( from my research of over a year, I consider him to be one of the most experienced in the world in doing FMTs). He's done this for 25 years.

I hope this added information gives you a better understanding, and I hope that you find success in getting rid of your IBS-C. I remain convinced that even though you have IBS-C, and not IBS-D, that if you follow the correct protocol and do several different infusions, you will find success. Wishing you the very, very best.


----------



## flossy

Thanks, acureisoutthere, but I know of not one person who has IBS-C who has successfully cured it with a FMT. (They are usually only done for IBS-D.)


----------



## SarahAnn

has anyone been advised to do a "clean out" before starting linzess?

it seems to have quit working for me, so my GI suggested a "system reset" with Golytely before resuming the linzess.

any thoughts?


----------



## annie7

Hi -- oh yes the "system reset" is a good idea. do a cleanout and start again. I've read posts from other people whose gastro docs told them to do that. or to do a cleanout before taking it for the first time.


----------



## LuvTheLoo

SARAHANN

How much water are you consuming when you take the Linzess pill? Hello Annie7 Hello Flossy

Vince


----------



## annie7

Hi Vince! good seeing you again


----------



## SarahAnn

annie7 said:


> Hi -- oh yes the "system reset" is a good idea. do a cleanout and start again. I've read posts from other people whose gastro docs told them to do that. or to do a cleanout before taking it for the first time.


im hoping it works! Going to drink the GoLytely in the AM. my gi doc said linzess is a drug that you don't build up tolerance to..? have you ever heard that? so she's saying it shouldn't just "stop working". just wondering how long it'll be before i go to the bathroom again after being completely empty!


----------



## SarahAnn

LuvTheLoo said:


> SARAHANN
> 
> How much water are you consuming when you take the Linzess pill? Hello Annie7 Hello Flossy
> 
> Vince


i drink about 40oz plus a cup of coffee while waiting to eat, then another 30oz and a cup of coffee with breakfast. cannot for the life of me figure out why it seems to have stopped working!


----------



## annie7

SarahAnn said:


> my gi doc said linzess is a drug that you don't build up tolerance to..? have you ever heard that? so she's saying it shouldn't just "stop working".


no, i haven't heard that but it very well could be true. sounds like she know a lot about it...


----------



## LuvTheLoo

SarahAnn

*No no tolerance to the drug or a buildup that i know of. it's been 3 years since i started taking Linzess. When you take your pill how much water are you taking in by mouth to start to flush your bowls out? Right it should always work. And it depend on what foods you are eating. Maybe post back here what your daily diet might be? do you drink coffee? Hello Flossy*

Vince


----------



## SarahAnn

LuvTheLoo said:


> SarahAnn
> 
> *No no tolerance to the drug or a buildup that i know of. it's been 3 years since i started taking Linzess. When you take your pill how much water are you taking in by mouth to start to flush your bowls out? Right it should always work. And it depend on what foods you are eating. Maybe post back here what your daily diet might be? do you drink coffee? Hello Flossy*
> 
> Vince


thanks for your help  glad to hear you agree about the no tolerance thing!

funny thing is, i havent changed anything in my normal AM routine regarding taking it (water has stayed consistent, if not more now. diet is same, adequate fiber.) since no notable changes in my routine have occurred that would make it work less efficiently, thats why my GI doc is thinking it's an impaction somewhere in my bowel, and the linzess is still TRYING to work, which is why im still getting little bits of diarrhea, but its incapable of flushing everything out past the impaction which is why i don't get that empty feeling it used to give me.

so, in about 20 minutes, im starting the dreaded GoLytely. Sounds fun lol. Im scared that its not going to break up the impaction though, that it's just gonna move everything right past it.

ugh, what i wouldn't give to be able to poop like a normal person.


----------



## annie7

good luck with the golytely cleanout. oh yes--i always hated those--a sometimes necessary evil. i always took a stimulant laxative along with it (dulcolax) --otherwise none of these big osmotic cleanouts work for me.

oh yes--what we all wouldn't give to be able to poop like a normal person.... normal people take being able to poop for granted... they don't realize how lucky they are...


----------



## SarahAnn

annie7 said:


> good luck with the golytely cleanout. oh yes--i always hated those--a sometimes necessary evil. i always took a stimulant laxative along with it (dulcolax) --otherwise none of these big osmotic cleanouts work for me.
> 
> oh yes--what we all wouldn't give to be able to poop like a normal person.... normal people take being able to poop for granted... they don't realize how lucky they are...


agreed! my mom keeps telling me "what's the big deal with being a little constipated? you worry too much about it." like noooo, you don't understand! im not just "a little" constipated! lol

and that golytely was quite possibly the single worst experience of my life lol. i don't think i ever want salt again haha. resuming the linzess this AM and we shall see! also had the pharmacy leave it in the original packaging like you suggested. thanks again for your help and support!


----------



## annie7

oh yes--i do agree--golytely with the horrid salt taste that it has is miserable. i couldn't even finish the whole golytely prep when i took it. made me gag too much. the fact that it has electrolytes in it is nice, but yuk the taste--never again.

the best prep i've found is prepopik. it's a very effective, very low dose prep which works well for me because, even with lots of dulcolax, i still can't get rid of all the prep in the other preps--it just stays inside for two or three days...miserable. prepopik moves everything out quite well.

good luck today with linzess! and yes, glad you now have it in the original bottle. that's really important with this hot, humid weather we've been having,

fingers crossed it works for you again.


----------



## SarahAnn

annie7 said:


> oh yes--i do agree--golytely with the horrid salt taste that it has is miserable. i couldn't even finish the whole golytely prep when i took it. made me gag too much. the fact that it has electrolytes in it is nice, but yuk the taste--never again.
> 
> the best prep i've found is prepopik. it's a very effective, very low dose prep which works well for me because, even with lots of dulcolax, i still can't get rid of all the prep in the other preps--it just stays inside for two or three days...miserable. prepopik moves everything out quite well.
> 
> good luck today with linzess! and yes, glad you now have it in the original bottle. that's really important with this hot, humid weather we've been having,
> 
> fingers crossed it works for you again.


im back! got another quick question for you if you don't mind. do you think taking the linzess at the same time as my miralax & mag citrate pills is making it not work? like could the other meds be cancelling out the "empty stomach" thing?


----------



## annie7

sorry--that i really don't know. it's a good question. a pharmacist would know. i'm thinking the mag cit pills shouldn't be a problem (probably not?) and i know miralax is clear and you mix it in water, but....???

i take boniva because i have osteoporosis. and that is one med which has very clear instructions with it as far as the empty stomach thing is concerned. the instructions say you must take boniva on an empty stomach one hour before breakfast (or even just coffee) or before taking any other kind of medication whatsoever including vitamins or supplements. they are very clear on that. it's boniva and water only --nothing else for an hour. not sure if linzess is that fussy or not.

ask your PharmD.... or you could call ironwood, the manufacturer. i hear they are good at answering questions about linzess...

or just give it a try without taking miralax and mag cit with it and take them at another time...


----------



## LuvTheLoo

not a problem Sarahann

you might try it without the others. But please give it like 3 - 4 days. I know that's awhile but try it and see if it's given ya a problem. I know if i don't tattolly clean-out i feel like crap, no pun intended. Having this malfuntion is really getting me down. But at least i'am to go boo boo pretty much 9 out of 10 times. But i have to admit it does control my life. i hope others have some other inputs here.

Hello all

hello Annie7

Vince


----------



## annie7

Hi Vince


----------



## SarahAnn

annie7 said:


> sorry--that i really don't know. it's a good question. a pharmacist would know. i'm thinking the mag cit pills shouldn't be a problem (probably not?) and i know miralax is clear and you mix it in water, but....???
> 
> i take boniva because i have osteoporosis. and that is one med which has very clear instructions with it as far as the empty stomach thing is concerned. the instructions say you must take boniva on an empty stomach one hour before breakfast (or even just coffee) or before taking any other kind of medication whatsoever including vitamins or supplements. they are very clear on that. it's boniva and water only --nothing else for an hour. not sure if linzess is that fussy or not.
> 
> ask your PharmD.... or you could call ironwood, the manufacturer. i hear they are good at answering questions about linzess...
> 
> or just give it a try without taking miralax and mag cit with it and take them at another time...


thanks so much! i'll give them a call


----------



## SarahAnn

LuvTheLoo said:


> not a problem Sarahann
> 
> you might try it without the others. But please give it like 3 - 4 days. I know that's awhile but try it and see if it's given ya a problem. I know if i don't tattolly clean-out i feel like ####, no pun intended. Having this malfuntion is really getting me down. But at least i'am to go boo boo pretty much 9 out of 10 times. But i have to admit it does control my life. i hope others have some other inputs here.
> 
> Hello all
> 
> hello Annie7
> 
> Vince


i agree that this whole thing is very controlling. when i feel backed up its literally all i can focus on. gahh i hate this! have you experimented with the timing of linzess in relation to food?


----------



## acureisoutthere

Just wanted to let everyone know that there is a clinical trial going on in New York using an FMT for IBS. It's in an encapsulated form.

You can look for it at clinicaltrials.gov

If it is successful, a larger trial is already planned. Openbiome is the source of the material.


----------



## flossy

Getting back to the subject at hand of this post (clears throat), just wanted to let anyone out there who may be curious about Dr. Schultze's Intestinal Formula # 1 that there is free shipping in the U.S. until the end of this month (August). No minimum orders, either. I ordered 3 different times this month - I can't pass up a bargain, I'm poor!


----------



## LuvTheLoo

SarahAnn said:


> i agree that this whole thing is very controlling. when i feel backed up its literally all i can focus on. gahh i hate this! have you experimented with the timing of linzess in relation to food?


SarahAnn

No i have not. Have you and whats your results?

Vince


----------



## LuvTheLoo

flossy said:


> Getting back to the subject at hand of this post (clears throat), just wanted to let anyone out there who may be curious about Dr. Schultze's Intestinal Formula # 1 that there is free shipping in the U.S. until the end of this month (August). No minimum orders, either. I ordered 3 different times this month - I can't pass up a bargain, I'm poor!


thanks loads Flossy. How's it workin for you? How's work? I mean the j o b? lol How's the bo bo? Mine? Same as always but been really backed up more then usale. I am thinking i have a major infection somewhere. i'll post more later.

Vince


----------



## flossy

Vince -

Hi. I am not working due to reoccurring rectal prolapse/hemorrhoids. Going to see a rectal/colon surgeon for an evaluation at the end of September.

Intestinal Formula #1 makes it much easier to go to the bathroom, but I still have incomplete evacuation and go between 2 and 5 times per day, about an hour apart each time.

You might wanna try Intestinal Formula # 1 instead of what your on. It's all herbal. Recommended!


----------



## LuvTheLoo

Flossy

Ahh Ooh so sorry bro. I here ya. YOU in pain? I'll look for it. It's on Amazon? How many pills a day? And what do you eat. What's your diet?

thanks loads

Vnce


----------



## flossy

No, I'm not in pain. It's uncomfortable at times, but definitely not really painful.

The prolapsing happens every time I have a bowel movement. (I have gently push the area back in after I go.) The external hemorrhoids are always there. Hopefully I will be getting surgeries for both problems by the end of the year, or into the beginning of next year sometime. I see a colon/rectal surgeon at the end of September for an evaluation. I need a nip and a tuck, baby, I said I need a nip and a tuck! lol!!!

-I take 4 pills of Dr. Schulze's Intestinal Formula # 1 a day, every day, right at the end of my last full meal (around 3 pm). Start with just one pill and add another one every day until you have a decent BM the next day.

Link:

Dr. Schulze's Intestinal Formula # 1, large size:

https://www.herbdoc.com/intestinal-formula-1-250caps.html

Free shipping till the end of this month (August).

Note: Do not accidentally buy the Intestinal Formula # 2, that's for people with diarrhea and also for bowel cleansing.

-I eat normal foods - chicken, rice, steak, cereal, salad, banana's, children,







whatever.

I still eat my soup...

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/197729-chicken-brown-rice-soup-recipe-good-for-the-tummy-area/

....every day, at least a bowl. It's the only thing I can eat that doesn't make my intestines feel weird. It always goes down *smooth *and is the healthiest thing I eat, bar none.

-I cannot eat popcorn (I will literally have 7 BM a day & bleed - too much roughage), can't eat almonds which I love because they make me more constipated. No regular milk, just soy milk. I try not to eat too much raw fruits and veggies, as that is what started my IBS in the first place.

Vince, you might want to start your very own thread here. It's nice to have something to come back to here, your own official place, all the time. You could even have the header be "Love the Loo!"


----------



## LuvTheLoo

Flossy

ok thanks
i'll think about making my own page - posting
Vince


----------



## dlind70

I would stop the soy milk. that is hormone disputers. Almonds are a problem? Soak them in spring water in fridge for at least 6 hrs


----------



## flossy

LuvTheLoo said:


> Flossy
> 
> ok thanks
> i'll think about making my own page - posting
> Vince


That would be cool to see!

P.S. Let me know if you try the Intestinal Formula # 1.


----------



## LuvTheLoo

Flossy

No intestinal formula yet. I'll be thinking about getting it soon. Make my own page is a good idea. But how to start it up because i am not to creative when it comes to writing letters.

How are you today?

---Vince


----------



## flossy

I think I'm kinda stocked up now, but I just got a flier in the mail from Dr. Schulze and free shipping has been extended until January 15, as long as you're in the United States. (No minimum order, either.)

-Happy New Year everybody!


----------



## flossy

Just for the record, I am taking *3* of *Dr. Schulze's Intestinal Formula # 1* per day along with 1 of Dr. Schulze's Intestinal Formula # *1 Max Strength* per day, all at the same time. I've been doing this for almost a year, I think, or thereabouts. I take 'em right at the tail-end of my dinner, which is around lunchtime for most people (about 2 or 3 pm).

About an hour later I take about 3/4ths of a cap full of polyethylene glycol 3350 (generic Miralax). I've been taking this since my hemorrhoidectomy (October 2015).

Lately? I eat a few nuts every day. I eat a bit of dark chocolate every day. Since my hemorrhoidectomy I have only felt really constipated about once or twice, if even that, and that's in about two and a half month's time. NOT BAD.

If I would have started taking Dr. Schulze's Intestinal Formula # 1 when I first got CC (chronic constipation) I probably would have never had to get a hemorrhoidectomy in the first place, that's how bad my constipation was on a daily basis - it tore me up down there. What I'm taking helps A LOT. I've tried everything else. Honestly? I think you'd be foolish not to try it.

Hope this helps ya'll!

- Happy New Year -


----------



## Nuffa

completely offtopic: why do u have dinner at 2 to 3 pm?


----------



## flossy

First I had a couple of bowls of my soup that I had just finished making, but I was still hungry, so about an hour after that I went to Wendy's (a fast food restaurant) and got one small chocolate Frosty, a 6 piece chicken nugget and a small order of fries. Since it is New Year's Day not much else was open and I was "souped out" (had enough soup)!

It officially got cold here again today/winter weather. Yuck.


----------



## LuvTheLoo

flossy said:


> Just for the record, I am taking *3* of *Dr. Schulze's Intestinal Formula # 1* per day along with 1 of Dr. Schulze's Intestinal Formula # *1 Max Strength* per day, all at the same time. I've been doing this for almost a year, I think, or thereabouts. I take 'em right at the tail-end of my dinner, which is around lunchtime for most people (about 2 or 3 pm).
> 
> About an hour later I take about 3/4ths of a cap full of polyethylene glycol 3350 (generic Miralax). I've been taking this since my hemorrhoidectomy (October 2015).
> 
> Lately? I eat a few nuts every day. I eat a bit of dark chocolate every day. Since my hemorrhoidectomy I have only felt really constipated about once or twice, if even that, and that's in about two and a half month's time. NOT BAD.
> 
> If I would have started taking Dr. Schulze's Intestinal Formula # 1 when I first got CC (chronic constipation) I probably would have never had to get a hemorrhoidectomy in the first place, that's how bad my constipation was on a daily basis - it tore me up down there. What I'm taking helps A LOT. I've tried everything else. Honestly? I think you'd be foolish not to try it.
> 
> Hope this helps ya'll!
> 
> - Happy New Year -


A what? An Hemorrhoidectomy? When did that happen Flossy? That's new to about this latest news. How did this come about my friend? Okay i'll goo look at buying it. i am sick of the constipation pains down in my boo boo. Man the constipation is terrible. Only feel good after i finish the morning boo boo rush on the tiolet, but in the evening after eating. I get that sick feeling like i don't feel fresh and can't wait to go boo boo again but i can't go. you know what i mean? Where did you see the free ship? Otherwize yes same to you happy new year and iam doin mentally well. I wish you good things Flossy.

regards Vince


----------



## LuvTheLoo

flossy said:


> Just for the record, I am taking *3* of *Dr. Schulze's Intestinal Formula # 1* per day along with 1 of Dr. Schulze's Intestinal Formula # *1 Max Strength* per day, all at the same time. I've been doing this for almost a year, I think, or thereabouts. I take 'em right at the tail-end of my dinner, which is around lunchtime for most people (about 2 or 3 pm).
> 
> About an hour later I take about 3/4ths of a cap full of polyethylene glycol 3350 (generic Miralax). I've been taking this since my hemorrhoidectomy (October 2015).
> 
> Lately? I eat a few nuts every day. I eat a bit of dark chocolate every day. Since my hemorrhoidectomy I have only felt really constipated about once or twice, if even that, and that's in about two and a half month's time. NOT BAD.
> 
> If I would have started taking Dr. Schulze's Intestinal Formula # 1 when I first got CC (chronic constipation) I probably would have never had to get a hemorrhoidectomy in the first place, that's how bad my constipation was on a daily basis - it tore me up down there. What I'm taking helps A LOT. I've tried everything else. Honestly? I think you'd be foolish not to try it.
> 
> Hope this helps ya'll!
> 
> - Happy New Year -


Floss.

so you dont take Linzess? Have you tried it? What happen?

Vince


----------



## flossy

LuvTheLoo said:


> Floss.
> 
> so you dont take Linzess? Have you tried it? What happen?
> 
> Vince


No, I don't take Linzess. I have some at home that a friend sent me and never tried it. Honestly? There has been a lot of reviews on the product here and most people don't seem to like it much.


----------



## flossy

LuvTheLoo said:


> A what? An Hemorrhoidectomy? When did that happen Flossy? That's new to about this latest news. How did this come about my friend? Okay i'll goo look at buying it. i am sick of the constipation pains down in my boo boo. Man the constipation is terrible. Only feel good after i finish the morning boo boo rush on the tiolet, but in the evening after eating. I get that sick feeling like i don't feel fresh and can't wait to go boo boo again but i can't go. you know what i mean? Where did you see the free ship? Otherwize yes same to you happy new year and iam doin mentally well. I wish you good things Flossy.
> 
> regards Vince


Here's my post about it:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/269161-my-ferguson-hemorrhoidectomy/


----------



## Michael Cushing

Holy Crap Flossy lol...

I finally got around to reading the Ingredients on the Intestinal Formula

This will definitely make you go Poop. If it doesn't then you've probably got severe Gastroparesis or Colonic Inertia or something.

Curaçao and Cape Aloe Leaf, Senna Leaf and Pod, Cascara Sagrada Aged Bark, Oregon Grape Root, Hawaiian Yellow Ginger Root, Garlic Bulb, Habanero Pepper


----------



## ironrach

I am intrigued by this product.

My only concern is that it has senna in it; isn't that not advisable for long term use?


----------



## flossy

ironrach said:


> I am intrigued by this product.
> 
> My only concern is that it has senna in it; isn't that not advisable for long term use?


I don't know but I do know it works and works well. Let's just say I'm not worried about it. Not at all.


----------



## flossy

According to my calendar, I started taking Dr. Schultze's Intestinal Formula # 1 a year ago today (or thereabouts). I'm glad I started taking as it really helps me go. I still have my daily incomplete evacuation, but I can live with that.


----------



## Nuffa

I have the feeling like it quit working for me flossy. What do i do?? I take schulze's and miralax now. Sometimes dulcolax too. ( answer to your Email. )


----------



## flossy

Nuffa said:


> I have the feeling like it quit working for me flossy. What do i do?? I take schulze's and miralax now. Sometimes dulcolax too. ( answer to your Email. )


How many pills are you taking daily?


----------



## Nuffa

two to three, sometimes 4


----------



## flossy

Nuffa said:


> two to three, sometimes 4


You should take the same amount *every day*..... 3 or 4 sounds about right. Two ain't enough, IMO..... You might want to try the I.F. # 1 Maximum Strength. I like to refer to those as the anal blasters.


----------



## Nuffa

I can't get it here. Don't u take around 7? Max strength equals four plus three normal ones?


----------



## flossy

Nuffa said:


> I can't get it here. Don't u take around 7? Max strength equals four plus three normal ones?


No, I take three I.F. # 1's and one I.F. # 1 Max Strength. Also, I take about a half a cap full of generic miralax a day. I am rarely constipated, but always have incomplete BM's (sighs).

If you can get Intestinal Formula # 1 there why can't you get Intestinal Formula # 1 Maximum Strength? Odd.


----------



## Nuffa

i get my schulze's from amazon germany. they don't sell the max strength. if i bought it from dr. S.'s website, 90 pills would cost me 90 bucks.


----------



## LuvTheLoo

you might be able to find a closer supplier of both products. keep looking maybe

Amazon germany? or did you say that already?

Hello Flossy

vince


----------



## Nuffa

Yeah. I get my schulze's from amazon germany.


----------



## flossy

Nuffa said:


> i get my schulze's from amazon germany. they don't sell the max strength. if i bought it from dr. S.'s website, 90 pills would cost me 90 bucks.


Yea, that's too much.


----------



## flossy

LuvTheLoo said:


> you might be able to find a closer supplier of both products. keep looking maybe
> 
> Amazon germany? or did you say that already?
> 
> Hello Flossy
> 
> vince


Hello Vince!


----------



## Nuffa

Annoying spam.


----------



## annie7

thanks, Nuffa. took care of it.


----------



## flossy

I got a flier the other day: Free shipping (as long as it's over 75 bucks and in the good ol' U.S. of A.) all month (May 2016) on all of Dr. Schultze's products. Good deal, if interested.


----------



## threena

hi..i went to the site..I am quite confused why they need to have different formulas? Do they have only one formulation for constipation?thanks.


----------



## flossy

If you're constipated, you want Intestinal Formula # 1.

They also have Intestinal Formula # 1 Maximum Strength.

I take 3 regular strength pills and one max strength every day, and also a little less than a cap of generic miralax.


----------



## Jay25

Hi Flossy,

Thanks for the info, I had previously never heard of this supplement but ordered it ~a month ago. I have severe constipation and it seems to help some. I do wonder about the ingredients and its long term use. I imagine the most active ingredients are senna and habanero extract. Isn't this somewhat equivalent to eating a lot of hot sauce then taking exlax (sennosides)? I'm curious how much senna is in the formula, and what the equivalent would be in terms of exlax pills. I also worry about the pepper extract, as sometimes I get severe burning in my stomach/esophagus after taking two with lots of water. E.g., last night I had to use all my concentration not to vomit from the burning. I'm just concerned about developing ulcers or whatnot.


----------



## flossy

Jay25 said:


> Hi Flossy,
> 
> Thanks for the info, I had previously never heard of this supplement but ordered it ~a month ago. I have severe constipation and it seems to help some. I do wonder about the ingredients and its long term use. I imagine the most active ingredients are senna and habanero extract. Isn't this somewhat equivalent to eating a lot of hot sauce then taking exlax (sennosides)? I'm curious how much senna is in the formula, and what the equivalent would be in terms of exlax pills. I also worry about the pepper extract, as sometimes I get severe burning in my stomach/esophagus after taking two with lots of water. E.g., last night I had to use all my concentration not to vomit from the burning. I'm just concerned about developing ulcers or whatnot.


Hey Jay25 -

How many capsules do you take per day?


----------



## Jay25

I take three capsules of regular strength. I've started to spread them out over the day, one in the morning and two and night. I'm thinking I'll start taking one each every morning/afternoon/evening, hopefully that will reduce the burning.


----------



## Jay25

Oh and also, I started with one, then moved to two last week, and now am taking three.


----------



## flossy

Jay25 said:


> I take three capsules of regular strength. I've started to spread them out over the day, one in the morning and two and night. I'm thinking I'll start taking one each every morning/afternoon/evening, hopefully that will reduce the burning.


I used to take mine all once a day and did so for the past year, but now I'm taking one extra right towards the end of breakfast and I like what it does.

P.S. I never had any problems with burning.


----------



## Nuffa

Oh i have severe problems with burning. Sometimes to the point that i am vomiting. Hmm...


----------



## flossy

Nuffa said:


> Oh i have severe problems with burning. Sometimes to the point that i am vomiting. Hmm...


Maybe you should try just senna? It's pretty inexpensive, especially compared with Dr. Schulze's products.


----------



## flossy

Just place another order today..... I wish someone would manufacture some less expensive copycat pills, as taking these daily gets to be a bit expensive (or at least it does for me).


----------



## blackfox

took 5 caps last night.

My bowels moved about halfway but not far enough to have a BM.

I did an enema and it purges my entire colon.

Going to try 6 caps tonight. Aim is to have a bm without an enema.


----------



## flossy

blackfox said:


> took 5 caps last night.
> 
> My bowels moved about halfway but not far enough to have a BM.
> 
> I did an enema and it purges my entire colon.
> 
> Going to try 6 caps tonight. Aim is to have a bm without an enema.


I usually take three I.F. # 1 regular strength and one I.F. # 1 maximum strength, every day. Anything more - which I've experimented with - is just too much.


----------



## marleyma

Have you cut down since you started?


----------



## flossy

marleyma said:


> Have you cut down since you started?


I tried for the last couple of weeks and was doing well, but I was also taking Franklin Formulas (and ran out of them). About a week later, present-time? Back to my usual amount.


----------



## blackfox

flossy said:


> I usually take three I.F. # 1 regular strength and one I.F. # 1 maximum strength, every day. Anything more - which I've experimented with - is just too much.


I started at one and added a pill everyday.

Seems like il need 8-10 pills. It also seemed to inflame my colon.

Sigh. Back to chamomile enemas


----------



## flossy

blackfox said:


> I started at one and added a pill everyday.
> 
> Seems like il need 8-10 pills. It also seemed to inflame my colon.
> 
> Sigh. Back to chamomile enemas


Do you take them with meals?

Regardless, that's a lot of pills.

The I.F. # 1 maximum strength is supposed to be as strong as 4 regular strength, or at least I **think** that's what fellow board member Nuffa said a while back.


----------



## marleyma

I've been taking 2 max strength and it gives me alot of pain but does work (ish) alot of small bm's throughout the day. Maybe this amount is too high? Too low? I started with one and it didn't do anything. Maybe I need 2 or three regular strength and 1 max. Hmm


----------



## flossy

I experimented a lot at first and still do, every once in awhile. It might take some time to find the right dose for you.


----------



## qwerty96

Sounds promising and completely safe..can't wait to give this a try, feeling very desperate with my irregular BM


----------



## flossy

qwerty96 said:


> Sounds promising and completely safe..can't wait to give this a try, feeling very desperate with my irregular BM


Keep us posted!


----------



## flossy

This week I tried cutting back on one I.F. # 1 pill after dinner and instead taking it after breakfast. Result? Too much boo-boo! I'm going back to my regular routine.

Have a good weekend everybody!

P.S. GO BROWNS!


----------



## flossy

Just got a flyer in the mail from Dr. Schulze: Free holiday shipping for the whole month of December. I like that!







I'll have to order some more I.F., as I'm running a bit low and like to be well-stocked at all times.

P.S. I think the free shipping might just be in the USA, but not sure about that.


----------



## annie7

oh wow--that's great! thanks for letting people know.

i wonder if Dr Schultz had any black friday/cyber monday/cyber week sales....

update--i just checked their website and they are giving their customers 15% off site wide.


----------



## flossy

What's the better deal, 15% off or no shipping charges? I'm just guessing after tonight (November) the 15% offer will be gone and there will be the no shipping charges in December, but am not sure about this.

?????????


----------



## flossy

Spent almost 150 bucks on my last order, but I like to stock up!







(It's still too much though!) Got it about a week (or two) ago.

And speaking of 'stock,' I wonder if one can actually buy stock in Dr. Schultze's company? I have the feeling I'm going to be using his products for a looooooooooooooong time, unless something better comes along.


----------



## Jex

Just wondering if anyone has tried his Formula #2 or the bowel flush shot? The bowel flush shot claims to clean you out overnight:

https://www.herbdoc.com/bowel-flush-shot-3-pack.html

Wonder if it's worth trying?


----------



## flossy

Jex said:


> Just wondering if anyone has tried his Formula #2 or the bowel flush shot? The bowel flush shot claims to clean you out overnight:
> 
> https://www.herbdoc.com/bowel-flush-shot-3-pack.html
> 
> Wonder if it's worth trying?


Yes, I tried I.F. # 2 awhile back. You can read about it on the link below:

*'Product review: Dr. Schulze's Five Day Bowel Detox'*

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/279346-product-review-dr-schulzes-five-day-bowel-detox/?hl=%2Bintestinal+%2Bformula


----------



## flossy

I received a PM today from a somewhat infrequent poster/board member here, just wanted to share this person's message. Note: I removed the person's screen name, just in case they wanted to be anonymous. Copied and pasted:

_________________________________________________________

I am doing real well. TY Flossy !! NO LINZESS for 7 days now! It feels great to feel empty and fresh

yes i take 2 a day with food. Usually before i eat a solid meal.

Flossy what a relief. Thanks for pushing me on this IF#1

________________________________________________

See? If you haven't tried Intestinal Formula # 1, you should. And no, I'm not getting paid to pimp Dr. Schulze's products, nor any perks.

Also, I got a flyer today from ^them^, free shipping on all orders (I think just in the U.S.A.?) from February 13 to February 28th.

That's it. Have a good day everybody!


----------



## dbgreenwood

Thanks for your input. I'll give it a try.


----------



## flossy

dbgreenwood said:


> Thanks for your input. I'll give it a try.


You're very welcome! Let us know what you think of it after a few days time.


----------



## flossy

Free shipping for anyone in the U.S. until the end of August, if interested.

P.S. Free is good.


----------



## Nuffa

Flossy, it stopped working for me. Should i try his green superfood powder?


----------



## Nuffa

In addition i mean.


----------



## flossy

Nuffa said:


> Flossy, it stopped working for me. Should i try his green superfood powder?


I know it would be healthy for you but I don't know if that would help with your constipation.

How much were you taking daily of the I.F. # 1?


----------



## Nuffa

One max strengh but also TONS of other stuff. I haven't pooped properly in two and a half MONTHS. I am under drs supervision. Should i increase to two max strength?


----------



## flossy

Nuffa said:


> One max strengh but also TONS of other stuff. I haven't pooped properly in two and a half MONTHS. I am under drs supervision. Should i increase to two max strength?


Yes, I would drop the regular strength and go with two, three or maybe even four of max strength.

What does your doctor said to do?


----------



## Nuffa

So, i pooped today!!!!!less osmotics, more schulze!!!!!!!


----------



## annie7

oh that's wonderful, Nuffa!!!! Hooray!!!!!!


----------



## Nuffa

Annie could you please send me your emailadress? I have a lot of questions regarding surgery.


----------



## annie7

sure, Nuffa. i pm'd it to you.


----------



## flossy

Nuffa said:


> So, i pooped today!!!!!less osmotics, more schulze!!!!!!!


Yes, that is good to hear!


----------



## flossy

P.S. I've noticed that one more pill can make a big difference, especially if it's the I.F. # 1 maximum strength.

One more or less regular strength pill and I can tell a difference.


----------



## Nuffa

Same procedure as yesterday. I pooped 8 times. This is huge.


----------



## annie7

oh that's wonderful, Nuffa!!! so happy for you !!


----------



## flossy

After about 4 or 5 years of not having any I have found I now can safely eat popcorn again. Before I.F. # 1? I'd have to have about 7 BM's the next day (popcorn = too much fiber). Everything would have to come out. Not anymore!

...also...

I can safely have whole milk again in my cereal. I've been using soy milk for the past few years, since CC hit me. I bought a gallon of regular milk last week, no extra constipation, no problems.

'Life's little victories.'







Yay!


----------



## annie7

oh that's great---congratulations!


----------



## flossy

annie7 said:


> oh that's great---congratulations!


Thanks!

...And if I might add I can now eat peanut butter and jelly again. I LOVE PB & J, but couldn't handle the peanut butter before I.F. # 1... Now? I'm good. Have had it 2 or 3 times a week now for the last few weeks, no problems at all. (((Yay!)))


----------



## annie7

wow--IF #1 is a miracle worker!


----------



## flossy

annie7 said:


> wow--IF #1 is a miracle worker!


It's pretty close. I think it works pretty darn good.










I just had a delicious PB&J sandwich a little bit ago, I LOVED it. I'm so glad I experimented with food two or three weeks ago, I now think I can eat pretty much whatever I want and be able to digest it normally (or should I say abnormally?!?), as long as I take I.F. # 1. I think I'm gonna try some whole wheat cereal next and see if I can handle it since my fav cereal has been out of stock for over two weeks now.









P.S. I gotta order some more I.F. # 1 this month. Free shipping in the U.S. if the order is over seventy-five bucks till the end of October.

I think Dr. Schulze should give me complementary I.F. # 1 for as much as I plug his product here. That would be nice!


----------



## annie7

flossy said:


> I think Dr. Schulze should give me complementary I.F. # 1 for as much as I plug his product here. That would be nice!


yes, you're right---he should!


----------



## flossy

Video:

*'From Colitis To Constipation' *- *Dr. Schulze:*

https://www.herbdoc.com/blog/from-colitis-to-constipation

Worth watching.


----------



## marleyma

Hi all - I haven't been on here in forever! No great news to announce but just been maintaining - until now. I take 4 of the max strength once a week and it is barely doing anything (i still do a weekend cleanse with 7 dolcolax). I'm feeling very frustrated and hopeless. Why is this large amount not working? What can I do? I drink a ton of water with it, try doing it with and without food. Ugh. Please help.


----------



## flossy

marleyma said:


> Hi all - I haven't been on here in forever! No great news to announce but just been maintaining - until now. I take 4 of the max strength once a week and it is barely doing anything (i still do a weekend cleanse with 7 dolcolax). I'm feeling very frustrated and hopeless. Why is this large amount not working? What can I do? I drink a ton of water with it, try doing it with and without food. Ugh. Please help.


Hi marleyma -

Do you literally mean you take 4 pills one day a week? If so, you should try taking I.F. every day (during your main meal of the day), not once a week. Also I wouldn't do cleanses, I would try to go as normally as possible every day. You can use the Dulcolax for every day use too - whatever works better.

You probably won't need four capsules of I.F. # 1 max strength every day, unless you are worse off then me. IMHO


----------



## marleyma

I do for the main reason is I work so many hours I try to plan around when is actually be near a restroom. Taking it everyday makes me feel like shit, everyday. I can't work AND feel horrible everyday. You know? I try to cut it down to two days. With the dolcolax it leaves me feeling horrible to the point I can't really get off the couch unless I'm in the bathroom and sometimes it doesn't even work.


----------



## flossy

marleyma said:


> I do for the main reason is I work so many hours I try to plan around when is actually be near a restroom. Taking it everyday makes me feel like ######, everyday. I can't work AND feel horrible everyday. You know? I try to cut it down to two days. With the dolcolax it leaves me feeling horrible to the point I can't really get off the couch unless I'm in the bathroom and sometimes it doesn't even work.


Yes, I know what you mean. For me? When I'm working I always tell my employer that I have IBS and will have to use the restroom more often than others. Bringing a note in from a doctor always clears this up.

If you are in a big office building you can always try to find the least used restroom and go there, if it helps you relax more. Bring in something to read or blast music in your ears. Remember, we all gotta boo-boo!

Also - if I DON'T go every day? I feel awful. AWFUL. Once you start going every day it will help you feel better. Get the ick out every day, Marleyma! That is my best advice.

P.S. My mom passed away in May, and I've been cleaning her and my dad's house a bit. She had IBS-C and I found that she used the same stuff you do (Dulcolax). I don't know how often she took it, but she said she would have a BM every two or three days. (We didn't discuss it much though.) I say it's best to go every day. But women can get kinda weird about that. My cousin (female) goes every 6 or 7 days, says she's been doing it her whole life. OMG. That is the worse thing for your body. She won't take anything either.

Now on I.F. # 1? I can eat anything now, I just started eating cereal with whole wheat & regular milk again. And I can eat popcorn again too. If I didn't take I.F. (or whatever else) daily I would be screwed.


----------



## marleyma

I know what you mean.. I do need to do it everyday. I am a nanny of a young infant so it's very hard to get to a bathroom and I can't just let him fend for himself in those moments when I need privacy. It's just hard and I am feeling hopeless.


----------



## flossy

marleyma said:


> I know what you mean.. I do need to do it everyday. I am a nanny of a young infant so it's very hard to get to a bathroom and I can't just let him fend for himself in those moments when I need privacy. It's just hard and I am feeling hopeless.


Edited:

Honestly? That sounds like a dream job for someone with IBS. You can basically go anytime you want to = good!

I will admit I don't have any kids (nor even ever changed a diaper for that matter), but couldn't you simply put the child into a crib anytime you needed to go? That's what I would do.

-Take one or two I.F. # 1 max strength every day with a meal.

-Go two or three times to the bathroom every day at the house you work at. That's it!

Are you uptight about going number 2 at someone else's house or no?


----------



## Darklight00

flossy said:


> Now on I.F. # 1? I can eat anything now, I just started eating cereal with whole wheat & regular milk again. And I can eat popcorn again too. If I didn't take I.F. (or whatever else) daily I would be screwed.


 Don't you get horrible pain and discomfort or diarrhea when taking these?


----------



## flossy

Darklight00 said:


> Don't you get horrible pain and discomfort or diarrhea when taking these?


The Intestinal formula? No, I've never gotten diarrhea nor have had pain from taking it. If you have diarrhea from taking it you are taking way too much.

I take one I.F. # 1 regular strength and one I.F. # 1 max strength every day, plus a couple of aloe pills twice a day.


----------



## Darklight00

flossy said:


> The Intestinal formula? No, I've never gotten diarrhea nor have had pain from taking it. If you have diarrhea from taking it you are taking way too much.
> 
> I take one I.F. # 1 regular strength and one I.F. # 1 max strength every day, plus a couple of aloe pills twice a day.


Thanks for taking the time to answer. My experience with senna based laxatives have always been with lots of cramps and pain.


----------



## flossy

Darklight00 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to answer. My experience with senna based laxatives have always been with lots of cramps and pain.


You're welcome!

Dr. Schulze's I.F. # 1 has a nice mix of herbal ingredients in it. It took about a week for my body to get used to it, but he says that is normal. To me? It's pretty mild-feeling (in the intestines) but works well.


----------



## flossy

I received a flier in the mail last week: Free shipping all this month (February) on all orders, if interested:

https://www.herbdoc.com/

(((Note: It might be just in the U.S. though? But I am unsure.)))


----------



## flossy

Original first post has been updated for informational purposes.


----------



## LightAns

Hi flossy, Could you please read my post "Long Time Abdominal Pain" on 2/24/2018? Do you think I should try Dr. Schulze's Intestinal Formula #1 or #2? Thanks, LightAns


----------



## flossy

LightAns said:


> Hi flossy, Could you please read my post "Long Time Abdominal Pain" on 2/24/2018? Do you think I should try Dr. Schulze's Intestinal Formula #1 or #2? Thanks, LightAns


Hi LightAns, I replied to your post under your thread here:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/347705-long-time-abdominal-pain/


----------



## stefan00790

Hey flossy i was wondering if you can help me about making prune juice , i was making plum juice with boiling water and soaking the juice out of plums i was doing the same with dried version but there was not even close laxative effect do i need to put then in the blender after that and then remove the solids with sieve or something i mean how do you make yours if you can help me with that or you are buying it cuz I don't think is cheaper approach.


----------



## flossy

stefan00790 said:


> Hey flossy i was wondering if you can help me about making prune juice , i was making plum juice with boiling water and soaking the juice out of plums i was doing the same with dried version but there was not even close laxative effect do i need to put then in the blender after that and then remove the solids with sieve or something i mean how do you make yours if you can help me with that or you are buying it cuz I don't think is cheaper approach.


Sorry, stefan00790, I never made my own prune juice so I can't help you on that one - I always just bought it. If you still want to try making it you could always ask google, I'm sure it would help.


----------



## goodband34

Hey Flossy. I wonder if you think IF #1 would help me. I go 2-3 times (usually very loose stools) in the morning. Gassy throughout the day then after dinner I feel like I have to go, and usually do but is very hard, after that I'm not fully eliminated. Then feel bloated and super gassy the rest of the night. I have 1 decaf coffee right after dinner just to try to get my bowels going.


----------



## flossy

goodband34 said:


> Hey Flossy. I wonder if you think IF #1 would help me. I go 2-3 times (usually very loose stools) in the morning. Gassy throughout the day then after dinner I feel like I have to go, and usually do but is very hard, after that I'm not fully eliminated. Then feel bloated and super gassy the rest of the night. I have 1 decaf coffee right after dinner just to try to get my bowels going.


I.F. # 1 is for people who are chronically constipated, like myself. It would definitely help you go BUT if you have loose stools in the mornings but it's also very hard after dinner... I guess the question is, do you suffer from constipation or no?


----------



## goodband34

flossy said:


> I.F. # 1 is for people who are chronically constipated, like myself. It would definitely help you go BUT if you have loose stools in the mornings but it's also very hard after dinner... I guess the question is, do you suffer from constipation or no?


Good Question Flossy. I am constipated after dinner for the most part but have loose stools in the morning. I generally feel just awful after dinner. I just ordered the small bottle to try so we'll see. Thank you .


----------



## flossy

goodband34 said:


> Good Question Flossy. I am constipated after dinner for the most part but have loose stools in the morning. I generally feel just awful after dinner. I just ordered the small bottle to try so we'll see. Thank you .


You're welcome! Let us know what you think of it after you've tried it for a few days.


----------



## wgbutler

flossy said:


> I.F. # 1 is for people who are chronically constipated, like myself. It would definitely help you go BUT if you have loose stools in the mornings but it's also very hard after dinner... I guess the question is, do you suffer from constipation or no?


Hi Flossy. I'm a new member here. I suffered from IBS-C / Chronic Constipation when I was 15 years old but for some strange reason grew out of it in my early twenties. For the next 25 years I lived a mostly normal life. Then it suddenly came back last September and has been here ever since. : (

I've been looking for a regimen to get on that will help me stay regular. So far the things that have helped the most have been osmotic laxatives and linzess, things that basically make my stools soft and easier to pass out. For some strange reason I can usually just go in the morning.

Based on your recommendations, last night I ordered a bottle of IF #1 and a bottle of IF #1 max strength.

A couple of questions:

1) I've read on some of the Amazon reviews that this product can turn your intestines black. Is that accurate?

2) Have you tried the intestinal formula #2? What is it for? Do you think that could potentially heal the problem outright?

Thanks for your time and for posting here.


----------



## flossy

wgbutler said:


> Hi Flossy. I'm a new member here. I suffered from IBS-C / Chronic Constipation when I was 15 years old but for some strange reason grew out of it in my early twenties. For the next 25 years I lived a mostly normal life. Then it suddenly came back last September and has been here ever since. : (
> 
> I've been looking for a regimen to get on that will help me stay regular. So far the things that have helped the most have been osmotic laxatives and linzess, things that basically make my stools soft and easier to pass out. For some strange reason I can usually just go in the morning.
> 
> Based on your recommendations, last night I ordered a bottle of IF #1 and a bottle of IF #1 max strength.
> 
> A couple of questions:
> 
> 1) I've read on some of the Amazon reviews that this product can turn your intestines black. Is that accurate?
> 
> 2) Have you tried the intestinal formula #2? What is it for? Do you think that could potentially heal the problem outright?
> 
> Thanks for your time and for posting here.


Hi wgbutler -

1.) I don't know if I.F. # 1 can turn your intestines black, but yes I have heard that senna (which is on the the ingredients) can discolor them.

https://www.medicinenet.com/melanosis_coli/article.htm

Note: I am honestly not concerned if my intestines darken because of the senna. I.F. # 1 is all natural, herbal, and the best stuff I've tried.

2.) I've tried I.F. # 2 twice, but it was the five day bowel detox:

https://www.herbdoc.com/5-day-bowel-detox

That is used as a deep bowel cleanser. I liked it. The five day bowel detox comes with I.F. # 1 because if you use it without? You'll probably get (what else?) constipated. Do I think it could possibly heal the problem outright? Maybe so but maybe not. I think it matters why you have IBS-C in the first place. I don't know why you yourself have it, but I think many of us have an imbalance in our gut flora. The only thing I know that might make that correct itself is fasting for at least a week on nothing but water.

I tried fasting for a good week in January. I'm about 30% better than I was pre-fast, and it's been a couple of months since I fasted.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/345778-can-fasting-rid-you-of-chronic-constipation/

So no it didn't cure me but I definitely think this is the best bet for a real possible cure. I will definitely do it again once day, time permitting. Next time I will do a five day bowel detox before the actual fast. Your intestines need to be as fecal-matter-free as possible so your gut flora has nothing to feed on during the fast. A colonic or two before the fast would be another good idea, me thinks.

"The Fasting Cure" by Upton Sinclair. Book is 107 years old. Good read. (Only 53 pages long, give or take):

http://apache2.pum.edu.pl/~fasting/upton.pdf

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## annie7

i had melanosis coli (blackened intestines) from taking senna and other anthranoid laxatives.

my gastro docs were not concerned about it and told me it was harmless . i read the same thing online in articles similar to the one Flossy posted.


----------



## wgbutler

flossy said:


> Hi wgbutler -
> 
> 1.) I don't know if I.F. # 1 can turn your intestines black, but yes I have heard that senna (which is on the the ingredients) can discolor them.
> 
> https://www.medicinenet.com/melanosis_coli/article.htm
> 
> Note: I am honestly not concerned if my intestines darken because of the senna. I.F. # 1 is all natural, herbal, and the best stuff I've tried.
> 
> 2.) I've tried I.F. # 2 twice, but it was the five day bowel detox:
> 
> https://www.herbdoc.com/5-day-bowel-detox
> 
> That is used as a deep bowel cleanser. I liked it. The five day bowel detox comes with I.F. # 1 because if you use it without? You'll probably get (what else?) constipated. Do I think it could possibly heal the problem outright? Maybe so but maybe not. I think it matters why you have IBS-C in the first place. I don't know why you yourself have it, but I think many of us have an imbalance in our gut flora. The only thing I know that might make that correct itself is fasting for at least a week on nothing but water.
> 
> I tried fasting for a good week in January. I'm about 30% better than I was pre-fast, and it's been a couple of months since I fasted.
> 
> http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/345778-can-fasting-rid-you-of-chronic-constipation/
> 
> So no it didn't cure me but I definitely think this is the best bet for a real possible cure. I will definitely do it again once day, time permitting. Next time I will do a five day bowel detox before the actual fast. Your intestines need to be as fecal-matter-free as possible so your gut flora has nothing to feed on during the fast. A colonic or two before the fast would be another good idea, me thinks.
> 
> "The Fasting Cure" by Upton Sinclair. Book is 107 years old. Good read. (Only 53 pages long, give or take):
> 
> http://apache2.pum.edu.pl/~fasting/upton.pdf
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted!


Flossy,

I have found that water fasting helps as well. This year I have been on 4 fasts, a 2 day, a 3 day, another 2 day, and a 9 day.

In all but the third fast, my constipation improved a very noticeable amount for a number of days after the fast was over. Then eventually things reverted to the new status quo. : (

(When I started the third fast, I was in a very bad way, it was basically an emergency, so that may explain why my symptoms didn't dramatically improve when the third fast was over).

Still, its good to know that if the stuff ever hits the fan I can go on an emergency fast for a few days and try to reset myself. I'm thinking about experimenting with juicing fasts or broth fasts to see if they are just as helpful.

In fact, one of my theories for how I grew out of this problem in my early twenties is that when i was in college I experienced a phase where I was extremely overweight. I finally got disgusted with myself and went on a 30 day water fast and lost a TON of weight. Perhaps that was the event that cured my IBS. It was so long ago that I don't remember, so I can't say for sure though.

I saw on one of your posts that you are a born again Christian and you recommended prayer. I have been praying for healing every day since I got this condition again. Last night I prayed for healing for you too, and will continue to do so.


----------



## flossy

wgbutler said:


> Flossy,
> 
> I have found that water fasting helps as well. This year I have been on 4 fasts, a 2 day, a 3 day, another 2 day, and a 9 day.
> 
> In all but the third fast, my constipation improved a very noticeable amount for a number of days after the fast was over. Then eventually things reverted to the new status quo. : (
> 
> (When I started the third fast, I was in a very bad way, it was basically an emergency, so that may explain why my symptoms didn't dramatically improve when the third fast was over).
> 
> Still, its good to know that if the stuff ever hits the fan I can go on an emergency fast for a few days and try to reset myself. I'm thinking about experimenting with juicing fasts or broth fasts to see if they are just as helpful.
> 
> In fact, one of my theories for how I grew out of this problem in my early twenties is that when i was in college I experienced a phase where I was extremely overweight. I finally got disgusted with myself and went on a 30 day water fast and lost a TON of weight. Perhaps that was the event that cured my IBS. It was so long ago that I don't remember, so I can't say for sure though.
> 
> I saw on one of your posts that you are a born again Christian and you recommended prayer. I have been praying for healing every day since I got this condition again. Last night I prayed for healing for you too, and will continue to do so.


Thanks for your thoughts and prayers. I'll do the same for you.


----------



## wgbutler

flossy said:


> Thanks for your thoughts and prayers. I'll do the same for you.


Flossy, I have a question. You said in your recommendations that you take 1 regular strength and 1 maximum strength pill each day. I went ahead and ordered a bottle of the regular strength and maximum strength which arrived today.

My question is, would it not make more sense to just order bottles of the 250 pill regular strength, since the maximum strength is about 1/2 the price of 250 bottle and only has 45 pills? Seems like you'd save money by just ordering 250 pill regular strength bottles and take three regular strength pills vs 1 regular strength and 1 maximum strength pill.

Or is this a situation of getting the dosage exactly right? But its close, because two regular strength pills are about the same dosage as one maximum strength pill (1725mg with 3 regular strength vs 1560mg with 1 regular strength and 1 maximum strength pill).


----------



## flossy

wgbutler said:


> Flossy, I have a question. You said in your recommendations that you take 1 regular strength and 1 maximum strength pill each day. I went ahead and ordered a bottle of the regular strength and maximum strength which arrived today.
> 
> My question is, would it not make more sense to just order bottles of the 250 pill regular strength, since the maximum strength is about 1/2 the price of 250 bottle and only has 45 pills? Seems like you'd save money by just ordering 250 pill regular strength bottles and take three regular strength pills vs 1 regular strength and 1 maximum strength pill.
> 
> Or is this a situation of getting the dosage exactly right? But its close, because two regular strength pills are about the same dosage as one maximum strength pill (1725mg with 3 regular strength vs 1560mg with 1 regular strength and 1 maximum strength pill).


Another poster here - Nuffa - emailed Dr. Schulze and asked what the ratio was. I kept the text (copied and pasted):

___________________

"ONE Intestinal Formula # 1 Max equals to FOUR of Dr. Schulze's Intestinal Formula #1 (original formula). The only difference between the two formulas, is that there is no Garlic in Intestinal Formula #1 Max."

Have a healthy day!

Customer Service Department
Dr. Schulze's
American Botanical Pharmacy
__________________

Dr. Schulze recommends you start with one capsule (regular strength) per day and add another one every day until you reach your perfect amount (or something like that







). I had to experiment for awhile.

I'm currently taking two or three regular strength capsules per day. (I took more for a long time, before I fasted.)


----------



## flossy

Hi everyone -

Just wanted to post I've been taking I.F. # 1 for 3 years now (3/25/2018). It's definitely something I'm glad I tried. I just wish I wouldn't have waited so long to try it.

P.S. I take less of it now then when I first started.

Good luck everybody!


----------



## flossy




----------



## annie7

thanks, Flossy! and Happy Easter to you and everyone else here, too, who celebrates.









also--happy april fool's day


----------



## scrapdizzle21

Flossy, just wondering what u thought? I've had what seems like constipation(going every 3 days) and tons of uncomfortable intestinal gas for a few years now.... It really hurts when I push around on my abdomen, right side and left side colon.... Also get right lower back, hip, lower right abdomonal, and groing pain, after being constipated a couple days I'll have a good size loose movement. I've tried everything in the book! I'm 43 and had a colonoscopy a few months back and they said everything looked great, and seem to remember after the clean out I felt great for a while? Nothing helps.... I've recently tried magnesium citrate pills which have helped a little bit...I recently tried #1 intestinal formula and felt like I was on fire inside, then on the 2nd day I took 2 like everyone says and had explosive diarhia and lots of gas pains? Any suggestions would be great! I'm tired of being scared like they missed something and feeling like this!


----------



## flossy

scrapdizzle21 said:


> Flossy, just wondering what u thought? I've had what seems like constipation(going every 3 days) and tons of uncomfortable intestinal gas for a few years now.... It really hurts when I push around on my abdomen, right side and left side colon.... Also get right lower back, hip, lower right abdomonal, and groing pain, after being constipated a couple days I'll have a good size loose movement. I've tried everything in the book! I'm 43 and had a colonoscopy a few months back and they said everything looked great, and seem to remember after the clean out I felt great for a while? Nothing helps.... I've recently tried magnesium citrate pills which have helped a little bit...I recently tried #1 intestinal formula and felt like I was on fire inside, then on the 2nd day I took 2 like everyone says and had explosive diarhia and lots of gas pains? Any suggestions would be great! I'm tired of being scared like they missed something and feeling like this!


Hi scrapdizzle21 -

Did you read my original post here on page one? It's got everything I've every tried for CC listed. If not:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/239065-finally-a-product-i-can-recommend/page-1

Also this should help:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/325690-the-abcs-of-chronic-constipation-aka-ibs-c/

Let me know if you have any questions after reading the above links, you can post 'em here. Good luck!


----------



## scrapdizzle21

flossy said:


> Hi scrapdizzle21 -
> 
> Did you read my original post here on page one? It's got everything I've every tried for CC listed. If not:
> 
> http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/239065-finally-a-product-i-can-recommend/page-1
> 
> Also this should help:
> 
> http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/325690-the-abcs-of-chronic-constipation-aka-ibs-c/
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions after reading the above links, you can post 'em here. Good luck!


Yeah I've read through everything on every site as it's constantly bothersome!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jewellofdenial

How do you get prepopik?


----------



## annie7

you need a script for it. it really works well and i liked it because you don't have to drink so much liquid.


----------



## stefan00790

I guess in the same way Magnesium Citrate worked for my colonoscopy i didn't have to chug a gallons just little MagCitrate or Magnesium Hydroxide aswell.


----------



## flossy

Anal (okay, intestinal) update:

No more soup (my refrigerator is on the fritz and it's a zillion degrees out) and no more erythromycin, my prescription ran out. So I'm back to one I.F. # 1 maximum strength per day.

I'm happy to say after 7 or 8 weeks? My lingering sore throat (which started with bronchitis) FINALLY went away. (I don't think the erythromycin helped, but who knows?)

...Time for a nap, me thinks.


----------



## flossy

I'm going to try some magnesium (I don't know what type it is) with my I.F. # 1 today. I'll just take 3 pills of the I.F. # 1 (instead of 4) and one magnesium pill. The last time I tried this, about a year or two ago? I got diarrhea, but I took more I.F. # 1 that time, so we'll see what happens this time (probably the same thing, me thinks).









Just wanted to try something different, see how my intestines react.

Have a good weekend everybody!


----------



## scrapdizzle21

flossy said:


> I'm going to try some magnesium (I don't know what type it is) with my I.F. # 1 today. I'll just take 3 pills of the I.F. # 1 (instead of 4) and one magnesium pill. The last time I tried this, about a year or two ago? I got diarrhea, but I took more I.F. # 1 that time, so we'll see what happens this time (probably the same thing, me thinks).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to try something different, see how my intestines react.
> 
> Have a good weekend everybody!


I'm taking magnesium citrate pills and seems to help some, I'm going more regular but still have tons of gas and intestine pains.... 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## flossy

scrapdizzle21 said:


> I'm taking magnesium citrate pills and seems to help some, I'm going more regular but still have tons of gas and intestine pains....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


They never helped me go by themselves, but for most people they work decently.


----------



## annie7

mag pills never did a thing for me but then i was a tough case.

good luck with your experiment, Flossy.


----------



## flossy

annie7 said:


> mag pills never did a thing for me but then i was a tough case.
> 
> good luck with your experiment, Flossy.


Thanks, Annie. I do like to experiment every now and then!


----------



## flossy

So far? It's works okay. I am going to try taking two magnesium pills today and drop it down to just two I.F. # 1's - all taken at the same time - and see how that goes. Just something different to try.

I still think just taking the I.F. # 1 and nothing else works the best for me, but it's interesting to try new stuff & combinations of things every now and then.

Have a good day everybody!


----------



## annie7

thanks for the update







.

that's good that it's working ok. and yes, it is good to experiment and try new things.


----------



## flossy

Intestinal experiment update:

Had only one BM this morning on two magnesium pills and two I.F. # 1's. It is always weird going just once in the mornings.

Today I took two I.F. # 1's and 3 magnesium pills. I'll try this for a day or two and see how it goes.

That's it. Time for a nap!


----------



## JanieM

Thanks for sharing all of this. I've tried many of these things myself with mixed results. The only times enemas have ever worked for me have been when the dried out impacted stools are right there in my rectum waiting to be passed. When I'm severely constipated the stools are impacted way up in my intestines, so far up that the enema solution can't reach that far. Stool softeners do nothing to soften stools that are already dried out and impacted. They will soften newer feces, and those stools end up as diarrhea and actually flow around the impacted stools, so I'm still constipated and still in pain. I do have a question. How do you get yourprescription for the fecal transplants? Did you get it through a Gastroenterologist? I would give those a try if I thought there would be even the slightest possibility of them helping me.



flossy said:


> Note: This post was updated on 2/18/2018.
> 
> Hi everybody!
> 
> I have had chronic constipation for over five years now, give or take. I am also a frequent poster here. Those of you who know me from this board know I've tried just about everything to help remedy the situation (see my list on bottom of this post). I've been waiting a loooooooooooooooooong time to be able to recommend a product to everyone. Well, I found something I like now (and no, unfortunately I don't get paid for this, nor any perks for the recommendation): Dr. Schultze's Intestinal Formula # 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find it right here:
> 
> https://www.herbdoc.com/intestinal-formula-1-90caps.html
> 
> Also there is an Intestinal Formula # 1 maximum strength, which I use from time to time too:
> 
> https://www.herbdoc.com/intestinal-formula-1-max.html
> 
> His website:
> 
> https://www.herbdoc.com/
> 
> I've been using I.F. # 1 almost 3 years now, every day, and I gotta say usually it's pretty easy to go now. I still cannot evacuate fully like I did in the good old days before IBS-C (that drives me crazy), but these 100% all herbal pills work well. Simply put, it softens up my BM's and I like that!
> 
> You say, "Can't I just buy a stool softener and try that?"
> 
> Sure you can. I used them on & off for many months, but even though it was a bit easier to go it seemed like I couldn't stop going&#8230;.. and in SLOW MOTION. I don't like that.
> 
> Are these pills I'm recommending miracle pills? No. But I would give them a very good rating, BETTER THAN ANYTHING ELSE I'VE TRIED, and I've tried just about everything.
> 
> Hmmmm&#8230;. What else do you need to know here?
> 
> I waited a long time to try these pills as I think Dr. Schultze's products are a bit pricey, but worth it.
> 
> BTW, Dr. Schultze is a real doctor and he certainly seems to me that he knows what he is talking about, especially concerning constipation. He's been in business for years & years.
> 
> If you wanna read more about his views on chronic constipation, you can read his book here, free of charge (RECOMMENDED):
> 
> http://issuu.com/americanbotanicalpharmacy/docs/bowel_book_2009_single_for_web
> 
> A few random notes:
> 
> The Intestinal Formula # 1 took several days to kick in and my intestines felt really weird the first week or two, but after a while things started settling down inside.
> 
> You can always take Beano or simethicone/anti-gas pills to help with any gas you might have. This is all discussed in his book and to be expected.
> 
> Dr. Schultze recommends starting with one pill per day. Currently I'm taking two or three regular strength pills every day, *during* my main meal of the day (NOT afterwards).
> 
> Thank heavens, I finally found something that works well. (Hey-now!)
> 
> _____________________________________
> 
> Quick read:
> 
> *"Is chronic use of stimulant laxatives harmful to the colon?" *
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12702977
> 
> ____________________________________
> 
> *"The Great List of Remedies that I have personally tried"*
> 
> https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/152106-the-great-list-of-remedies/page-7
> 
> I wanted to put all the stuff I've tried for my IBS-C that I can remember.
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> Different kinds of *magnesium* - magnesium doesn't work for me but does for most. Recommended.
> 
> *Stool softeners* - work
> 
> *Aloe gels* - didn't work for my chronic constipation (CC) but definitely soothes the intestines. Recommend for that (I still take two gels a day).
> 
> *Peppermint pills* - didn't work for my CC but might have given me fresh breath (or at least fresh burps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> *Probiotics* - tried several different brands and types. I do* **NOT*** recommend probiotics for people with CC. Most of the time they will make the condition worse, but not always.
> 
> *Senna* - works
> 
> *Franklin Formulas* - these were tried by bunch of us on this board. For both IBS-C & D. They barely did anything by themselves. I don't think they are available anymore.
> 
> *Olive oil* - tried drinking this a few times a day, every day. Didn't help.
> 
> *Soluble and insoluble fiber* - tried both kinds several times, they both make about 80% of us on this side of the board (CC) - including myself - even more constipated. If extra fiber clears up your CC? Congratulations, you are off the hook. If not? Fiber is a menace.
> 
> *Apple cider vinegar* - I heard if one takes a couple of teaspoons of this, mixed with water, once a day, it will help with one's CC. Well, it worked a little bit, but not enough by itself for me. ACV has a LOT of other uses. Google if interested. P.S. I still drink it in the mornings.
> 
> *Colloidal silver* - tried a tablespoon a day, didn't work for my CC. I still take it though, it's a good source of energy, etc.
> 
> *Erythromycin* - You need a prescription for this. It did help with my CC. Recommended somewhat.
> 
> *Water*, and lots of it. Didn't do a thing except make me have to urinate more. And speaking of urine...
> 
> *Urine therapy* - Drinking my own urine for about a week didn't help with my CC. Yes, I will try anything. And speaking of anything...
> 
> *Fecal transplants (aka FMT's)* - I tried two of these myself, both rectally and with pills. Neither helped at all, but I did them incorrectly. However FMT's do show some promise of a real cure, especially for those with IBS-D... but I don't have that. The IBS-C FMT cure rate (30%) is not nearly as high as the IBS-D cure rate (80%), but I'm thinking that both these figures may be inflated?
> 
> *Miralax *- I took this on and off for months at a time. It's definitely better than nothing, I'd rate it about a C+ as far as its effectiveness. Very popular/somewhat recommended.
> 
> *Prune juice *- Just a small cup of this will give me diarrhea. It works for most people who suffer from CC, but not everyone. Recommended.
> 
> *Chicken soup, garlic & onion style *- I have a bowl of my chicken soup pretty much every day, it definitely helps with my BM's. Recommended. The ingredients and directions are here, if interested: http://www.ibsgroup....the-tummy-area/
> 
> *Alcohol *- Several people have posted after a night of a few drinks? No CC the following morning. Even though I've been clean & sober over 21 years now? Hell yes I'd drink a beer or two a night to get rid of this. So I had one beer. Result? More constipation the next day (sighs). Definitely worth a try though.
> 
> *Dr. Schulze's Intestinal Formula # 1 *- I've been on this for almost 3 years now, it's my fav. All natural, herbal, made by a real doctor. And I can and do eat anything I want on it. *Recommended.*
> 
> *Enemas *- Definitely worth trying, recommended. They make me have to urinate like crazy afterwards so I really don't like giving myself them, but they definitely help.
> 
> *Vegetarianism *- I've read quite a few success stories here with going vegetarian. It's definitely worth a try.
> 
> *Prayer* - I had to add this to the list. I don't know anyone who has been cured of CC through prayer, including myself. I feel weird saying this as I am a Born Again Christian, but it is the truth. And yes, I still pray all the time to be cured and it's still a no go - at least so far. Still? Worth trying.
> 
> *Fasting* - I did my first 7 day fast a couple of weeks ago. Just water. It temporarily cured me of my IBS-C, but then it slowly came back. It was a great experience and I still have health benefits from doing it. I will do another one sometime in the future when I have the time. Definitely recommended. If interested: 'The Fasting Cure' by Upton Sinclair. This book is 107 years old. Free to read on PDF right here: http://apache2.pum.e...sting/upton.pdf
> 
> I think both FMT's and fasting have the best chances of us actually being cured. Intestinal Formula # 1 is best at treating the condition successfully. My two cents.
> 
> Good luck everybody!


----------



## flossy

JanieM said:


> Thanks for sharing all of this. I've tried many of these things myself with mixed results. The only times enemas have ever worked for me have been when the dried out impacted stools are right there in my rectum waiting to be passed. When I'm severely constipated the stools are impacted way up in my intestines, so far up that the enema solution can't reach that far. Stool softeners do nothing to soften stools that are already dried out and impacted. They will soften newer feces, and those stools end up as diarrhea and actually flow around the impacted stools, so I'm still constipated and still in pain. I do have a question. How do you get yourprescription for the fecal transplants? Did you get it through a Gastroenterologist? I would give those a try if I thought there would be even the slightest possibility of them helping me.


Hi JanieM -

Having stool impacted all the way up your intestines is why people with chronic constipation should take something every day to help them go, not just when they can't go. If you take something every day? You should be able to go every day, at least once.

You don't get a prescription for fecal transplants here in the U.S., the FDA said they can only do them for patients with c-diff and that's it. You have to try them yourself or fly overseas (which some people do here, with mixed results) to get them done.

Good luck with everything & keep us posted!


----------



## JanieM

flossy said:


> Hi Flossy -
> 
> Thanks! I guess that's why the only person I personally know who's had fecal transplants here in the US did have c-diff. If we think we have bad, he had it so much worse. I wouldn't wish c-diff on my worst enemy. I can't afford to fly overseas for a vacation, let along pick up poop pills. DId you fly overseas to get yours? Just wondering.
> 
> I guess I'll just have to wait for FDA approval to use it for chronic constipation.
> 
> Hi JanieM -
> 
> Having stool impacted all the way up your intestines is why people with chronic constipation should take something every day to help them go, not just when they can't go. If you take something every day? You should be able to go every day, at least once.
> 
> You don't get a prescription for fecal transplants here in the U.S., the FDA said they can only do them for patients with c-diff and that's it. You have to try them yourself or fly overseas (which some people do here, with mixed results) to get them done.
> 
> Good luck with everything & keep us posted!


----------



## flossy

I tried my fecal transplants by myself. They were both really gross to do. I did them wrong too, but this was when I first joined the board and there wasn't that many people posting about it, so I just took some directions I found and ran with it, as they say. I tried my first FMT rectally and several months later with fecal pills I made myself.

Usually, when they do FMT's in a clinical setting? They are given a series of FMT's over a number of days, it's not just a one time thing and it's over.

If a lot of us have an imbalance in our gut flora of some sort. My question is how far up and down is that imbalance in our intestines? All the way? Partially? Because FMT's only go so far in which is not far at all. I think that's part of the problem and why the cure rate is so low for IBS-C people getting FMT's, but that's just my theory. It may be wrong but it makes sense.

I'll try fasting again for certain, but a DIY FMT? Not.


----------



## flossy

If interested:

I just got a mass mail-out postcard from Dr. Schulze: August is free shipping month for all his products. (Note: It may very well be just in the U.S.? Not sure.)


----------



## Jasesun23

JanieM said:


> Thanks for sharing all of this. I've tried many of these things myself with mixed results. The only times enemas have ever worked for me have been when the dried out impacted stools are right there in my rectum waiting to be passed. When I'm severely constipated the stools are impacted way up in my intestines, so far up that the enema solution can't reach that far. Stool softeners do nothing to soften stools that are already dried out and impacted. They will soften newer feces, and those stools end up as diarrhea and actually flow around the impacted stools, so I'm still constipated and still in pain. I do have a question. How do you get yourprescription for the fecal transplants? Did you get it through a Gastroenterologist? I would give those a try if I thought there would be even the slightest possibility of them helping me.


That was a very good explanation. That exactly how I feel a lot of the time. Enemas only work when dried stools are all the way at the bottom, which they rarely are. When I'm severely constipated it does feel like that are a decent amount further up, no scientific way to prove this, just a feeling I get. And when I get a dulcolax and miralax to work it feels just like you explained, its just bypassing the blockage.


----------



## flossy

Just wanted to say that Dr. Schulze has free shipping (I think only in the USA? Not sure) until the end of December.

Free shipping = good!









https://www.herbdoc.com/


----------



## flossy

If anyone is interested, I received an advert in the mail a week or two ago from Dr. Schulze - free shipping for all orders during the month of March. (Personally? I'm already stocked up!







)


----------



## CementGuts

Hi Flossy -

I read most, if not all, of this thread. I've had CC for 30+ years. I can go days on end without a thing happening. NADA.

I usually cut caffeinated coffee with decaff; the caffeinated kind is a trigger for my intestines to go berserk. Well, on Saturday, I got my proportions wrong. HOLY.MOTHER.OF.GOD. I don't have to tell you: when an IBS attack is in full swing, you find religion. You speak in tongues. You are, literally, brought to your knees. The pain - the excruciating pain - is like nothing I can describe or ever wish on anyone (well, except maybe 2 people).

The attack finally concluded (after hours on end of mind-blowing agony), as it typically does, with diarrhea. It's like my intestines pulverize the crap (literally) in the course of pushing it through with the caffeine as the plow. YET - I still do not feel completely "empty".

After reading a bit on the site I've reluctantly concluded that I've got to start doing SOMETHING to have a BM every day, "dependence upon laxatives" be damned. Better to poop than impact.

In the past I've tried:

1) senna / dulcolax. (Please Mommy - make it stop. I thought, I prayed, I would *die*. That stuff is LETHAL on me.)

2) MOM - liquid makes me gag, pills do nothing

3) Citrucel - made it worse - can you say "human balloon"?

4) Benefiber - see Citrucel

5) Metamucil - powder then those crackers that taste like perfectly rectangular pieces of cut cardboard - see Citrucel

6) Miralax smoothies - worked for a while, then stopped and again: human balloon

7) enemas - meh. I KNOW it's NOT getting the stuff way far up in there out. Also, extremely difficult to give oneself. Boyfriends have helped. HOW SEXY IS THAT?? (I am not in to that as a "sexual thing"; I know some people are and if it floats their poop, more power to them. I was more in the "I'm so desperate I'm prepared to risk the utter humiliation" mode.) Thankfully, each had seen how much I suffer so they were glad to help. Caring, gentle, considerate - never made me feel embarrassed. God bless them.

8) took an RX about 10 years ago. Can't remember what it was called. Projectile vomited like it was my job. Epic. Truly epic.

I fully realize that you are NOT a doctor but I would appreciate your opinion; as I say, I've read lots of your posts. We have *much* in common with regard to this awful predicament.

I'm thinking of giving your Dr. Schulze' stuff a go but I have a major concern (I may have more than one but this one is top of mind):

Is it going to make me feel (as senna does) like I'm being ripped in two by the Jolly Green Giant? I simply can't take that.

I think there's likely "stuff" in the intestines that's been up there for like...a very long time. My communion cake is probably still hanging out up there somewhere.

Do I do the "cleanse" (formula #2?) first - then start using the #1? Or, as a reviewer on Amazon said. Do the cleanse (# 2) while ALSO taking the #1? See their review below:

Dr Schulze's Formula #2

Once your bowel movements are regular, you will start Intestinal Corrective Formula #2, the actual cleaner. Because this part can be constipating, you might want to increase your intake of the first formula (keep taking it while taking the second). You will take one heaping teaspoon in a glass of juice five times a day. At breakfast, at lunch, between lunch and dinner, at dinner, and before going to bed. Be sure to drink at least 8 oz. of liquid after each dose of formula #2. Do this for two weeks.

Formula # 2 consists of pharmaceutical grade bentonite clay, apple fruit pectin, flax seed, slippery elm bark, fennel seed, marshmallow root, and activated willow charcoal. All of Dr Schulze's products are either wildcrafted or organically raised. Dr Schulze personally goes out to get the clay, and he'll tell you that it is so powerful that once when he put it on his face he thought his brains were going to be sucked out his nose.

He guarantees:

1) his formula will draw all old fecal matter off the walls and out of any bowel pockets.

2) it will draw out poisons, toxins, heavy metals like lead and mercury, and even remove radioactive materials like strontium-90.

3) it will also remove over 2,000 known chemicals and pharmaceutical-drug residues.

If you are not satisfied, send it back.

When using formula #2, you will notice that your bowel movements produce a foul odor. It is not the formula producing this odor, but rather the toxic matter that has been locked up inside your colon. When you perform this cleanse six months to a year afterwards, you should not notice as foul an odor.

Once you have cleaned your colon, a great finish is a colonic.

As for continuing maintenance, a diet high in fiber is the best advice anyone can give you. There are some products on the market for colon maintenance; Dr Schulze has one you can inquire about (below is the address), and there's always Metamucil®, but eating grains, fruits, and veggies should do it. Just avoid the processed foods and too much meat.

I work in midtown NYC. I train commute. I honestly don't care if I stink up the ladies room - I mean I wish I wouldn't but I'll bring in matches and ya know....you gotta do what you gotta do.

I'm more concerned with the timing of when to begin taking it. As in, when do you recommend I start taking it to avoid having an "accident" on the train or subway? A Friday morning? A Friday evening (i.e. after work)?

Doctors can be wonderful but I'll respect and appreciate a story (that is based in a lot of details, backstory, etc.) from someone "in the trenches" that I'm in any day.

Thanks, flossy. I have to do something. It's time.


----------



## flossy

Hi CementGuts & welcome to the board!

I've read a few posts here that people cannot handle senna. And yes, Dr. Shulze's I.F. # 1 has senna in it, so you may very well want to steer clear of that.

The I.F. # 2 will make you more constipated if you don't take anything with it, so you would need to find something to help you go while you do it. I did two of Dr. Schulze's I.F. # 2 cleanses in the past and liked them. Did I still have chronic constipation afterwards? Yes but no. Meaning I have CC but I don't, I take I.F. # 1 every day so I'm not gummed up inside. But like most IBS-C sufferers, I have incomplete evacuation every day.

I don't know if you read this (see link below) or not but it should answer anything I missed, especially your fiber comment.

I hope my reply made sense as I'm not as sharp as I normally am, I'm on day 7 of a water fast (yes, for CC) and lack energy/focus. I can't wait to eat again, but wait I must.

Read when you have the time:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/325690-the-abcs-of-chronic-constipation-aka-ibs-c/

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## LuvTheLoo

https://www.constipation-remedies-for-all.com/colonic-inertia.html


----------



## LuvTheLoo

Hello and welcome...Sorry to hear this.

1. Are you drinking enough water everyday? I drink about 2 quarts every day! No sodas ever. I try to drink no suger ice tea at least twice a day

2. Have you asked your doctor for Linzess 290mcg pills once a day, take frist thing in the morning when you wake?

3. Enelose syurp?

4. Are you eating fatty foods? Steak, Fries, Hambers/chesse bergers? Try to refrain from any red meat. More fish baked not fried.

5. No dairy, not even ice cream. Try to use only honey for a sweetener

6. What is your diet day in day out?

7. Gas-Ex helps me. I take 300mg of Gas Ex daily, sometimes 2x a day. Take 2 at a time. There are Generic versions that cost less then the major drug stores sell. Amazon, eBay. I get 300 pills for 8 bucks

8. Try to eat more veggies. Roman lettace, Tamotos, Peas, Carrots, Green leafy veggies. Potatoes are a good source of fiber and cheap. Mashed or whole. NO fried foods .

9. A cup a day of unsweeted prune juice. Spread out during the day time.

I have been a cronic sufferer of IBS-C over 6 years. Gassy all day. Gas Ex helps a lot. Dr. Shults formulas helped little. Did work for about 5 days. I still have half a bottle. Don't use it and I have not went back onto the formula. I take Enolose day and night time and drink a LOT of water everyday though the day. Linzess/coffee in the morning first thing and a tablespoon of Enelose. Then eat scrambled eggs and Wheat Toast. Lunch is a Roman lettace salad with peas and carrots. Supper is fish and salad again. Then evening only Enolose syrup before bed. I mix my syrup with OJ.

Recommend dose for syrup is 15ml. About 2 tablespoons.

Morning Linsess 290mcg and coffee and a quart of water. Repeat

Any questions post and quaot here or Priv message me on the board

Hello Flossy, Annie

Good luck keep intouch

Vince



CementGuts said:


> Hi Flossy -
> 
> I read most, if not all, of this thread. I've had CC for 30+ years. I can go days on end without a thing happening. NADA.
> 
> I usually cut caffeinated coffee with decaff; the caffeinated kind is a trigger for my intestines to go berserk. Well, on Saturday, I got my proportions wrong. HOLY.MOTHER.OF.GOD. I don't have to tell you: when an IBS attack is in full swing, you find religion. You speak in tongues. You are, literally, brought to your knees. The pain - the excruciating pain - is like nothing I can describe or ever wish on anyone (well, except maybe 2 people).
> 
> The attack finally concluded (after hours on end of mind-blowing agony), as it typically does, with diarrhea. It's like my intestines pulverize the crap (literally) in the course of pushing it through with the caffeine as the plow. YET - I still do not feel completely "empty".
> 
> After reading a bit on the site I've reluctantly concluded that I've got to start doing SOMETHING to have a BM every day, "dependence upon laxatives" be damned. Better to poop than impact.
> 
> In the past I've tried:
> 
> 1) senna / dulcolax. (Please Mommy - make it stop. I thought, I prayed, I would *die*. That stuff is LETHAL on me.)
> 
> 2) MOM - liquid makes me gag, pills do nothing
> 
> 3) Citrucel - made it worse - can you say "human balloon"?
> 
> 4) Benefiber - see Citrucel
> 
> 5) Metamucil - powder then those crackers that taste like perfectly rectangular pieces of cut cardboard - see Citrucel
> 
> 6) Miralax smoothies - worked for a while, then stopped and again: human balloon
> 
> 7) enemas - meh. I KNOW it's NOT getting the stuff way far up in there out. Also, extremely difficult to give oneself. Boyfriends have helped. HOW SEXY IS THAT?? (I am not in to that as a "sexual thing"; I know some people are and if it floats their poop, more power to them. I was more in the "I'm so desperate I'm prepared to risk the utter humiliation" mode.) Thankfully, each had seen how much I suffer so they were glad to help. Caring, gentle, considerate - never made me feel embarrassed. God bless them.
> 
> 8) took an RX about 10 years ago. Can't remember what it was called. Projectile vomited like it was my job. Epic. Truly epic.
> 
> I fully realize that you are NOT a doctor but I would appreciate your opinion; as I say, I've read lots of your posts. We have *much* in common with regard to this awful predicament.
> 
> I'm thinking of giving your Dr. Schulze' stuff a go but I have a major concern (I may have more than one but this one is top of mind):
> 
> Is it going to make me feel (as senna does) like I'm being ripped in two by the Jolly Green Giant? I simply can't take that.
> 
> I think there's likely "stuff" in the intestines that's been up there for like...a very long time. My communion cake is probably still hanging out up there somewhere.
> 
> Do I do the "cleanse" (formula #2?) first - then start using the #1? Or, as a reviewer on Amazon said. Do the cleanse (# 2) while ALSO taking the #1? See their review below:
> 
> Dr Schulze's Formula #2
> 
> Once your bowel movements are regular, you will start Intestinal Corrective Formula #2, the actual cleaner. Because this part can be constipating, you might want to increase your intake of the first formula (keep taking it while taking the second). You will take one heaping teaspoon in a glass of juice five times a day. At breakfast, at lunch, between lunch and dinner, at dinner, and before going to bed. Be sure to drink at least 8 oz. of liquid after each dose of formula #2. Do this for two weeks.
> 
> Formula # 2 consists of pharmaceutical grade bentonite clay, apple fruit pectin, flax seed, slippery elm bark, fennel seed, marshmallow root, and activated willow charcoal. All of Dr Schulze's products are either wildcrafted or organically raised. Dr Schulze personally goes out to get the clay, and he'll tell you that it is so powerful that once when he put it on his face he thought his brains were going to be sucked out his nose.
> 
> He guarantees:
> 
> 1) his formula will draw all old fecal matter off the walls and out of any bowel pockets.
> 
> 2) it will draw out poisons, toxins, heavy metals like lead and mercury, and even remove radioactive materials like strontium-90.
> 
> 3) it will also remove over 2,000 known chemicals and pharmaceutical-drug residues.
> 
> If you are not satisfied, send it back.
> 
> When using formula #2, you will notice that your bowel movements produce a foul odor. It is not the formula producing this odor, but rather the toxic matter that has been locked up inside your colon. When you perform this cleanse six months to a year afterwards, you should not notice as foul an odor.
> 
> Once you have cleaned your colon, a great finish is a colonic.
> 
> As for continuing maintenance, a diet high in fiber is the best advice anyone can give you. There are some products on the market for colon maintenance; Dr Schulze has one you can inquire about (below is the address), and there's always Metamucil®, but eating grains, fruits, and veggies should do it. Just avoid the processed foods and too much meat.
> 
> I work in midtown NYC. I train commute. I honestly don't care if I stink up the ladies room - I mean I wish I wouldn't but I'll bring in matches and ya know....you gotta do what you gotta do.
> 
> I'm more concerned with the timing of when to begin taking it. As in, when do you recommend I start taking it to avoid having an "accident" on the train or subway? A Friday morning? A Friday evening (i.e. after work)?
> 
> Doctors can be wonderful but I'll respect and appreciate a story (that is based in a lot of details, backstory, etc.) from someone "in the trenches" that I'm in any day.
> 
> Thanks, flossy. I have to do something. It's time.


----------



## annie7

hi vince

good to see you again. and glad to hear that you've found some things that work for you. thanks for sharing!


----------



## CementGuts

LuvTheLoo said:


> Hello and welcome...Sorry to hear this.
> 
> 1. Are you drinking enough water everyday? I drink about 2 quarts every day! No sodas ever. I try to drink no suger ice tea at least twice a day
> 
> 2. Have you asked your doctor for Linzess 290mcg pills once a day, take frist thing in the morning when you wake?
> 
> 3. Enelose syurp?
> 
> 4. Are you eating fatty foods? Steak, Fries, Hambers/chesse bergers? Try to refrain from any red meat. More fish baked not fried.
> 
> 5. No dairy, not even ice cream. Try to use only honey for a sweetener
> 
> 6. What is your diet day in day out?
> 
> 7. Gas-Ex helps me. I take 300mg of Gas Ex daily, sometimes 2x a day. Take 2 at a time. There are Generic versions that cost less then the major drug stores sell. Amazon, eBay. I get 300 pills for 8 bucks
> 
> 8. Try to eat more veggies. Roman lettace, Tamotos, Peas, Carrots, Green leafy veggies. Potatoes are a good source of fiber and cheap. Mashed or whole. NO fried foods .
> 
> 9. A cup a day of unsweeted prune juice. Spread out during the day time.
> 
> I have been a cronic sufferer of IBS-C over 6 years. Gassy all day. Gas Ex helps a lot. Dr. Shults formulas helped little. Did work for about 5 days. I still have half a bottle. Don't use it and I have not went back onto the formula. I take Enolose day and night time and drink a LOT of water everyday though the day. Linzess/coffee in the morning first thing and a tablespoon of Enelose. Then eat scrambled eggs and Wheat Toast. Lunch is a Roman lettace salad with peas and carrots. Supper is fish and salad again. Then evening only Enolose syrup before bed. I mix my syrup with OJ.
> 
> Recommend dose for syrup is 15ml. About 2 tablespoons.
> 
> Morning Linsess 290mcg and coffee and a quart of water. Repeat
> 
> Any questions post and quaot here or Priv message me on the board
> 
> Hello Flossy, Annie
> 
> Good luck keep intouch
> 
> Vince


Hi Vince(?)

1) I don't drink enough water (I'm trying! I'm trying! I just bought a water bottle that glows when you haven't picked it up after a while from amazon - how cool is that?)) but even when I did, all I did was urinate more.

2) My GI gave me Linzess. I confess to not looking a thing up about it nor taking it. I need to. However, word on the street is it's no great shakes for most people.

3) What is enelose syrup??

4) I'm not a big red meat eater. Cheeseburger every now and again but mostly white meat (chicken, turkey)

5) I only eat/drink lactose-free stuff (milk, 1/2-n-1/2, cottage cheese, sour cream, ice cream)

6) My diet day-in, day-out is a moving target. It's not optimal. But, even when I was eating a salad every single bloody day it didn't matter a farthing.

7) Gas-Ex does nothing for me. It may as well be a Tic-Tac.

8) I do need to eat more veggies (I used to better at that). But, as I said, even when I was eating them every single day it wasn't doing anything. I try to avoid potatoes: they're a simple starch with absolutely no nutritional value, convert to sugar as soon as you put them in your mouth. I love mashed potatoes but I try and avoid potatoes.

9) Prune juice. My mother used to drink that. I tried a sip from a small glass once when I was a kid and almost regurgitated. Maybe I need to eat dried figs? Dried prunes? I eat dried apricots. They've helped a little. Is eating those fruits fresh as helpful?

Thank you for so detailed a reply and spelling out exactly what it is you do that helps.

I'm still very intrigued by the IF #1. I'm just wondering if the senna content in it is anywhere near as potent as in Senakot or Dulcolax.

Thanks again.


----------



## LuvTheLoo

Hello(?)

1. Prune juice can be mixed with OJ or even ice tea. What ever is your favorite beverage. Just not a soda.

2. Veggies. Green leafy stuff. Iceberg lettuce does not count.

3. Trying eating a helping of fish every day for a week. Try that.

4. How much Gas-ex did you take in a day? What strength milli grams?

5. Try to get on an optimal target with your diet day in day out. Your gut has a memory LOL. I know mine does. If I eat crap I should not, it gives me the worst gas pains and incomplete emptying even with meds and syrup!

6. I don't even touch dairy. That's concrete to me. Lactose-free or not. I don't touch dairy. Butter occasionally for toast.

7. Why not enough water intake? No excuse there LOL. You can flavor it if it's too bland for you to drink enough

8. Enulose syrup 2x a day. It's used for liver cancer patients, ask your doc for a script. I mix mine with OJ

9. Why arent are you taking your Linzess?

10. Stay away from Senna. Senna is the worst.way to go about it. In my opinion.

It's up to you to conquer this and get moving in the right direction. Old habits die hard. I know, I am stubborn too. But since I hate the gas pains I had to stop and take a look around and see my food habits and intake. I don't know your age but have you had a colonoscopy done? When and how often?

Try to eat more veggies vs. meats. 60-70% leafy green veggies 30% meat and fish! More water intake. Pee pee all day or not. It matters. Sometimes I drink a Gal. But that usually ends short when I have to get to bed at night. I prefer water over anything else in my daily diet. Potatoes for me is a cheap fill me up food. I live in Boise Idaho. So potatoes are cheap here in Boise. So your mileage will vary with that. In my opinion, it seems your diet is causing you grief. Just my 2c.And you're not taking your Linzess, strike 2. If you want to concour this you're going to have to make some changes my friend or you're going to be miserable and grabbing at straws. Take your Linzess. Ask your Doc for Enulose syrup, more veggies and fish, increase your water intake, stay away from Senna, Prune juice once a day, smoke a joint once and a while and smile. LOL

keep intouch

Regards Vince



CementGuts said:


> Hi Vince(?)
> 
> 1) I don't drink enough water (I'm trying! I'm trying! I just bought a water bottle that glows when you haven't picked it up after a while from amazon - how cool is that?)) but even when I did, all I did was urinate more.
> 
> 2) My GI gave me Linzess. I confess to not looking a thing up about it nor taking it. I need to. However, word on the street is it's no great shakes for most people.
> 
> 3) What is enelose syrup??
> 
> 4) I'm not a big red meat eater. Cheeseburger every now and again but mostly white meat (chicken, turkey)
> 
> 5) I only eat/drink lactose-free stuff (milk, 1/2-n-1/2, cottage cheese, sour cream, ice cream)
> 
> 6) My diet day-in, day-out is a moving target. It's not optimal. But, even when I was eating a salad every single bloody day it didn't matter a farthing.
> 
> 7) Gas-Ex does nothing for me. It may as well be a Tic-Tac.
> 
> 8) I do need to eat more veggies (I used to better at that). But, as I said, even when I was eating them every single day it wasn't doing anything. I try to avoid potatoes: they're a simple starch with absolutely no nutritional value, convert to sugar as soon as you put them in your mouth. I love mashed potatoes but I try and avoid potatoes.
> 
> 9) Prune juice. My mother used to drink that. I tried a sip from a small glass once when I was a kid and almost regurgitated. Maybe I need to eat dried figs? Dried prunes? I eat dried apricots. They've helped a little. Is eating those fruits fresh as helpful?
> 
> Thank you for so detailed a reply and spelling out exactly what it is you do that helps.
> 
> I'm still very intrigued by the IF #1. I'm just wondering if the senna content in it is anywhere near as potent as in Senakot or Dulcolax.
> 
> Thanks again.


----------



## flossy

If anyone is interested there is free shipping (I think it is just in the U.S. but not sure) all month (August 2019) for all Dr. Schulze's products.

Also:

Every time I type in Dr. Schulze in at Google I get those pre-typed suggestions that pop up. I often get Dr. Schulze coupons, so I tried a site and got 10% off my order - I saved an additional 18 bucks!







I never thought it would work. (I'm not a coupon sorta guy.) You type the code in towards the end of your order on herbdoc.com.

The code is/was WELCOME10

Link:

https://www.couponokay.net/us/dr-schulze-coupon/?trusted=1


----------



## supert3d1975

RE: "Is chronic use of stimulant laxatives harmful to the colon?"

If anyone is interested on reading up about Arnold Wald, MD (the author) you can find more here.

*Arnold Wald, MD, MACG* is Professor of Medicine at the University of Wisconsin School of Medicine and Public Health where he is in the Division of Gastroenterology and Hepatology. He received his training in Gastroenterology at the Johns Hopkins University School of Medicine and has held faculty positions there and at the University of Pittsburgh Medical Center prior to moving to Wisconsin in 2006.

Dr. Wald has performed research on motility disorders of the esophagus, stomach, small and large intestines, as well as biliary pain disorders. However, he has concentrated his efforts on functional disorders of the colon and anorectum, especially constipation, defecation disorders, and fecal incontinence. He has authored or co-authored over 370 published articles, reviews, chapters and abstracts.

He has been designated a Master in the ACG, Fellow of the AGA, and received the AGA/Janssen Award for Outstanding Achievement in Clinical Gastroenterology in 2003. - https://www.practiceupdate.com/author/arnold-wald/779


----------



## annie7

thanks.


----------



## nikki-m

supert3d1975 said:


> RE: "Is chronic use of stimulant laxatives harmful to the colon?"
> 
> If anyone is interested on reading up about Arnold Wald, MD (the author) you can find more here.
> 
> *Arnold Wald, MD, MACG* is Professor of Medicine at the University of Wisconsin School of Medicine and Public Health where he is in the Division of Gastroenterology and Hepatology. He received his training in Gastroenterology at the Johns Hopkins University School of Medicine and has held faculty positions there and at the University of Pittsburgh Medical Center prior to moving to Wisconsin in 2006.
> 
> Dr. Wald has performed research on motility disorders of the esophagus, stomach, small and large intestines, as well as biliary pain disorders. However, he has concentrated his efforts on functional disorders of the colon and anorectum, especially constipation, defecation disorders, and fecal incontinence. He has authored or co-authored over 370 published articles, reviews, chapters and abstracts.
> 
> He has been designated a Master in the ACG, Fellow of the AGA, and received the AGA/Janssen Award for Outstanding Achievement in Clinical Gastroenterology in 2003. - https://www.practiceupdate.com/author/arnold-wald/779


Wow, I didn't know this about Dr. Wald - my GI told me to go and see him but it has been so difficult to get an appointment. Reading these qualifications, I can understand why.


----------



## flossy

I got a postcard/advertisement from Dr. Schulze today, free shipping on all orders until April 30th (2020), if anyone is interested.

P.S. Free shipping is always good!


----------



## bretg2755

flossy said:


> Note: This post was updated on 2/18/2018.
> 
> Hi everybody!
> 
> I have had chronic constipation for over five years now, give or take. I am also a frequent poster here. Those of you who know me from this board know I've tried just about everything to help remedy the situation (see my list on bottom of this post). I've been waiting a loooooooooooooooooong time to be able to recommend a product to everyone. Well, I found something I like now (and no, unfortunately I don't get paid for this, nor any perks for the recommendation): Dr. Schultze's Intestinal Formula # 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find it right here:
> 
> Intestinal Formula #1 - Dr. Schulze Bowel Detox & Cleanse - herbdoc.com
> 
> Also there is an Intestinal Formula # 1 maximum strength, which I use from time to time too:
> 
> Intestinal Formula #1 - Dr. Schulze Bowel Detox & Cleanse - herbdoc.com
> 
> His website:
> 
> SuperFood, Detox & Cleansing Herbal Remedies - herbdoc.com
> 
> I've been using I.F. # 1 almost 3 years now, every day, and I gotta say usually it's pretty easy to go now. I still cannot evacuate fully like I did in the good old days before IBS-C (that drives me crazy), but these 100% all herbal pills work well. Simply put, it softens up my BM's and I like that!
> 
> You say, "Can't I just buy a stool softener and try that?"
> 
> Sure you can. I used them on & off for many months, but even though it was a bit easier to go it seemed like I couldn't stop going&#8230;.. and in SLOW MOTION. I don't like that.
> 
> Are these pills I'm recommending miracle pills? No. But I would give them a very good rating, BETTER THAN ANYTHING ELSE I'VE TRIED, and I've tried just about everything.
> 
> Hmmmm&#8230;. What else do you need to know here?
> 
> I waited a long time to try these pills as I think Dr. Schultze's products are a bit pricey, but worth it.
> 
> BTW, Dr. Schultze is a real doctor and he certainly seems to me that he knows what he is talking about, especially concerning constipation. He's been in business for years & years.
> 
> If you wanna read more about his views on chronic constipation, you can read his book here, free of charge (RECOMMENDED):
> 
> Dr. Schulze's 5-Day BOWEL Detox
> 
> A few random notes:
> 
> The Intestinal Formula # 1 took several days to kick in and my intestines felt really weird the first week or two, but after a while things started settling down inside.
> 
> You can always take Beano or simethicone/anti-gas pills to help with any gas you might have. This is all discussed in his book and to be expected.
> 
> Dr. Schultze recommends starting with one pill per day. Currently I'm taking two or three regular strength pills every day, *during* my main meal of the day (NOT afterwards).
> 
> Thank heavens, I finally found something that works well. (Hey-now!)
> 
> *_*
> 
> Quick read:
> 
> *"Is chronic use of stimulant laxatives harmful to the colon?" *
> 
> Is chronic use of stimulant laxatives harmful to the colon? - PubMed
> 
> *____*
> 
> *"The Great List of Remedies that I have personally tried"*
> 
> THE GREAT LIST OF REMEDIES!
> 
> I wanted to put all the stuff I've tried for my IBS-C that I can remember.
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> Different kinds of *magnesium* - magnesium doesn't work for me but does for most. Recommended.
> 
> *Stool softeners* - work
> 
> *Aloe gels* - didn't work for my chronic constipation (CC) but definitely soothes the intestines. Recommend for that (I still take two gels a day).
> 
> *Peppermint pills* - didn't work for my CC but might have given me fresh breath (or at least fresh burps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> *Probiotics* - tried several different brands and types. I do* NOT* recommend probiotics for people with CC. Most of the time they will make the condition worse, but not always.
> 
> *Senna* - works
> 
> *Franklin Formulas* - these were tried by bunch of us on this board. For both IBS-C & D. They barely did anything by themselves. I don't think they are available anymore.
> 
> *Olive oil* - tried drinking this a few times a day, every day. Didn't help.
> 
> *Soluble and insoluble fiber* - tried both kinds several times, they both make about 80% of us on this side of the board (CC) - including myself - even more constipated. If extra fiber clears up your CC? Congratulations, you are off the hook. If not? Fiber is a menace.
> 
> *Apple cider vinegar* - I heard if one takes a couple of teaspoons of this, mixed with water, once a day, it will help with one's CC. Well, it worked a little bit, but not enough by itself for me. ACV has a LOT of other uses. Google if interested. P.S. I still drink it in the mornings.
> 
> *Colloidal silver* - tried a tablespoon a day, didn't work for my CC. I still take it though, it's a good source of energy, etc.
> 
> *Erythromycin* - You need a prescription for this. It did help with my CC. Recommended somewhat.
> 
> *Water*, and lots of it. Didn't do a thing except make me have to urinate more. And speaking of urine...
> 
> *Urine therapy* - Drinking my own urine for about a week didn't help with my CC. Yes, I will try anything. And speaking of anything...
> 
> *Fecal transplants (aka FMT's)* - I tried two of these myself, both rectally and with pills. Neither helped at all, but I did them incorrectly. However FMT's do show some promise of a real cure, especially for those with IBS-D... but I don't have that. The IBS-C FMT cure rate (30%) is not nearly as high as the IBS-D cure rate (80%), but I'm thinking that both these figures may be inflated?
> 
> *Miralax *- I took this on and off for months at a time. It's definitely better than nothing, I'd rate it about a C+ as far as its effectiveness. Very popular/somewhat recommended.
> 
> *Prune juice *- Just a small cup of this will give me diarrhea. It works for most people who suffer from CC, but not everyone. Recommended.
> 
> *Chicken soup, garlic & onion style *- I have a bowl of my chicken soup pretty much every day, it definitely helps with my BM's. Recommended. The ingredients and directions are here, if interested: http://www.ibsgroup....the-tummy-area/
> 
> *Alcohol *- Several people have posted after a night of a few drinks? No CC the following morning. Even though I've been clean & sober over 21 years now? Hell yes I'd drink a beer or two a night to get rid of this. So I had one beer. Result? More constipation the next day (sighs). Definitely worth a try though.
> 
> *Dr. Schulze's Intestinal Formula # 1 *- I've been on this for almost 3 years now, it's my fav. All natural, herbal, made by a real doctor. And I can and do eat anything I want on it. *Recommended.
> 
> Enemas *- Definitely worth trying, recommended. They make me have to urinate like crazy afterwards so I really don't like giving myself them, but they definitely help.
> 
> *Vegetarianism *- I've read quite a few success stories here with going vegetarian. It's definitely worth a try.
> 
> *Prayer* - I had to add this to the list. I don't know anyone who has been cured of CC through prayer, including myself. I feel weird saying this as I am a Born Again Christian, but it is the truth. And yes, I still pray all the time to be cured and it's still a no go - at least so far. Still? Worth trying.
> 
> *Fasting* - I did my first 7 day fast a couple of weeks ago. Just water. It temporarily cured me of my IBS-C, but then it slowly came back. It was a great experience and I still have health benefits from doing it. I will do another one sometime in the future when I have the time. Definitely recommended. If interested: 'The Fasting Cure' by Upton Sinclair. This book is 107 years old. Free to read on PDF right here: http://apache2.pum.e...sting/upton.pdf
> 
> I think both FMT's and fasting have the best chances of us actually being cured. Intestinal Formula # 1 is best at treating the condition successfully. My two cents.
> 
> Good luck everybody!


This is really helpful thank you for posting this. From a testing perspective, how long do you give these remedies before knowing if they worked for you? And has anything changed from this list since your post?


----------



## flossy

Hi Bret -

You're welcome. I usually give whatever I'm trying two or three weeks and take it daily, unless it starts to constipate me, then it may very well be just two or three days. 

I don't think anything has changed on my list.

P.S. I answered your PM just a bit ago.

Good luck & keep us posted!


----------

